# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Superjet [Seajet 1, Jet one]

## Anonymous

To Super Jet ζήτησε να δρομολογηθεί στην γραμμή Πειραιάς Πάρος Νάξος.

----------


## George

Το Super Jet κάθε χρόνο ζητάει άδεια για καμιά 20αριά γραμμές. Κάθε μέρα αναχωρεί και για αλλού. 

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ: Που πάει ξεβράκωτος στα αγγούρια με Blue Strar και Highspeed;

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Το super jet ξεκίνησε διαφημίση για τα δρομολόγια του που εκετελεί απο ραφήνα συγκεκριμμενα Σάμο σε 4 ώρες και 45 λεπτά Ικαρία σε 3 ώρες και 45 λεπτά η αναχώρηση του είναι καθημερινά αποα ραφήνα στις 7:20 το Πρωί με ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς την Τήνο Μύκονο και την Παρασκευ'η Κυριακη εκτελεί και απογευματινά δρομολόγια πρός Τήνο Μύκονο με ώρα αναχώρησης απο Ραφήνα στις 18:15.
Τέλος διαφημίζει ότι αναλαμβάνουν τα έξοδα απο τις 15/06 - 30/08 και πρός βαθύ και πως  καρλόβασι και πρός Ευδηλο και πρός Ικαρια

----------


## andreas

> Τέλος διαφημίζει ότι αναλαμβάνουν τα έξοδα απο τις 15/06 - 30/08 και πρός βαθύ και πως  καρλόβασι και πρός Ευδηλο και πρός Ικαρια


1) Τι εννοείς αναλαμβάνουν τα έξοδα ;
2) Τι διαφορά έχει η Ικαρία από τον Εύδηλο;

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Συγκεκριμένα αναφέρει τα εξής :

_Τελος, για να κάουμε ακόμα ευκολότερη την πρόσβαση σας  στον τελικό προορισμό αναλαμβανουμε από 15/06 - 30/08 με έξοσα μας την μεταφορά σας από και πρός Βαθύ και Καρλόβασι στην Σάμο, καθώς και από και πρός Εύδηλο και Αγ. Κήρυκο στην Ικαρία._

----------


## andreas

Από τις αρχές της εβδομάδας το πλοίο ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια από Πειραιά για Κυκλάδες. Δεν έχει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο αλλά μέσα στα νησιά που προσεγγίζει είναι η Μήλος, η Σίκινος, η Φολέγανδρος, η Σαντορίνη, η Ίος, η Κύθνος, η Αμοργός και το Κουφονήσι.

----------


## George

Σταθερό όπως πάντα σε μια γραμμή :!:  8O Κάμια μέρα (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς ποια) κάνει για το Κουφονήσι 7-8 ώρες. Τις θεωρώ πολλές για καταμαράν τη στιγμή που και το Blue Star κάνει σχεδόν τς ίδιες με μειωμένο εισιτήριο.

----------


## Apostolos

Ας σημειώσουμε ότι παρέα με το αδέλφι του είναι για ξεκούραση στον Περαιά
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1373

----------


## Leo

Αυτό το μικρό έμενα μου κάνει κατι σε duracel.... κάνει ότι γραμμή κάτσει απο Ραφήνα, Πειραιά, Ηράκλειο και ότι νά 'ναι.. :Very Happy: . Δεν θα σχολιάσω το αδέλφι του .... το περασμένο καλοκαίρι το ..σκίσανε, ανάσα δεν πήρε..:shock:

----------


## speedrunner

As poume poies einai oi prwtaseis tis eterias gia fetos:

Gia ton maio kai septemvrio kathimerino dromologio sthn grammh

Hrakleio - santorini - folegandro - naxo - mykono

gia kalokairi to idio me to panw kai akomh

hrakleio - santorini - folegandro - milo

kai 
hrakleio - santorini - amorgo - koufonisi - naxo - mykono :Cool:

----------


## Haddock

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι προτάσεις για τα δρομολόγια. Το καλοκαίρι χρειάζεται ένα ταχύπλοο για να συνδεθούν επιπλέον νησιά των Κυκλάδων με την Κρήτη. Παραδείγματος χάριν, πολλοί ταξιδιώτες αναγκάζονται να επιστρέψουν Πειραιά για να επιβιβαστούν σε άλλο πλοίο με προορισμό την Αμοργό. Πιστεύω ότι θα έχει επιτυχία στις προτεινόμενες γραμμές δρομολόγησης.

----------


## speedrunner

> Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι προτάσεις για τα δρομολόγια. Το καλοκαίρι χρειάζεται ένα ταχύπλοο για να συνδεθούν επιπλέον νησιά των Κυκλάδων με την Κρήτη. Παραδείγματος χάριν, πολλοί ταξιδιώτες αναγκάζονται να επιστρέψουν Πειραιά για να επιβιβαστούν σε άλλο πλοίο με προορισμό την Αμοργό. Πιστεύω ότι θα έχει επιτυχία στις προτεινόμενες γραμμές δρομολόγησης.


exeis apolyto dikio.
egw otan protoakousa tis protaseis ayto pou skeftika htan, oti einai poly kalo gia na einai alithino. :Surprised: 
kai omws einai!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Haddock

Εδω, ο φακός το αποτύπωσε ανεβαίνοντας από Ηράκλειο, Κρήτης. Με φόντο τη Νέα Καμμένη και την καλντέρα.

Copyright - Πηγή

----------


## scoufgian

το superjet σημερα υποβοηθουμενο πιανει λιμανι..........

----------


## nitro912gr

σχετικά με τα εν λόγο ταχύπλοα, μπορεί μήπως να μου πεί εταιρία κατασκευής και μοντέλο; ή αν έχει κάποιος κάποιες φωτογραφίες καλής ποιότητας και ανάλυσης που μπορεί να μοιραστεί μαζί μου. είμαι σπουδαστής γραφιστικής και θέλω να κάνω μια υποτιθόμενη προσαρμογή του (φανταστικού) νέου λογότυπου επάνω στο σκάφος για μια εργασία μου στην σχολή.

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ μπορεις να βρείς μερικές. Αν θές High ποιότητα στείλε μου μέσω pm mail σου

----------


## speedrunner

χθές άνοιξε τα δρομολόγιά του στο openseas :Cool:

----------


## Haddock

Για ποιους προορισμούς και ημερομηνίες βγήκαν δρομολόγια; Κοίταξα για αναχωρηση από Ηράκλειο Κρήτης αλλά δεν υπάρχει δρομολογιο καταχωρημενο για τα υπολοιπα νησια.

----------


## speedrunner

απο 6/5/2008 εως 31/8/2008 ( πολύ πιθανον να περασουν σημερα και τον Σεπτέμβριο), απο Ηράκλειο και Σαντορίνη για Φολέλανδρο, Νάχο, Μύκονο, Κουφονήσι, Αμοργό και Μήλο:-D

----------


## captain 83

Πάντως για τον Μάιο ισχύουν τα εξής δρομολόγια:καθημαερινά εκτός Σαββάτου αναχώρηση από Ηράκλειο για Σαντορίνη-Φολέγανδρο-Νάξο-Μύκονο και επιστροφή τα ίδια λιμάνια (την Παρασκευή θα σταματάει στη Σαντορίνη στο κατέβα) και το Σάββατο από Σαντορίνη για Φολέγανδρο-Νάξο-Μύκονο-Νάξο-Φολέγανδρο-Σαντορίνη.
Το καλοκαίρι θα πιάνει και στα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια (Κουφονήσι-Αμοργό-Μήλο)

----------


## speedrunner

Δεν είχε «όρεξη» να έρθει σήμερα στο πρώτο του δρομολόγιο για Φολέγανδρο και έτσι αντί για το προγραμματισμένο: Ηράκλειο – Σαντορίνη – Φολέγανδρο – Νάξο – Μύκονο και επιστροφή έπιασε όλα τα λιμάνια εκτός από την Φολέγανδρο, ο λόγος…. άγνωστος…….
Μπορεί να έχει όρεξη για αύριο θα δούμε. :Cool:

----------


## speedrunner

Χθές το απόγευμα στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Στο λιμάνι της Νάξου σήμερα με φόντο το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ.


superjet.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

την προηγούμενη κυριακή στην Νάξο.
superjet1.jpg

superjet2.jpg

superjet3.jpg

superjet4.jpg

superjet5.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

και η συνέχεια ......

superjet6.jpg

superjet7.jpg

superjet8.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Super Jet σήμερα το μεσημέρι στην Νάξο.
superjet.jpg

----------


## laz94

Μπράβο Νίκο! Είσαι άπεχτος :Wink: ! Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες:-D:-D:-D

----------


## kalypso

Νίκο εξαιρετικές η φωτογραφίες σου....Καλοριζικη η καινούργια μηχανη....!! :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

> Super Jet σήμερα το μεσημέρι στην Νάξο.
> superjet.jpg


*Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου Νίκο...*

----------


## sylver23

*και δεμενο χθες*

PA181748.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Στο Λιμανι Ραφηνας...  :Smile:

----------


## moutsokwstas

1.jpg
χτες, στο λιμανι του πειραια

----------


## speedrunner

> Παιδιά αν δείτε στην ενότητα της Ραφήνας το πλοίο βάφτηκε άσπρο. Το καλοκαίρι θα κάνει δρομολόγια μαζί με το SUPER JET; Πάντως για το Πάσχα θα είναι στη Ραφήνα σίγουρα.


Το Super Jet το καλοκαίρι θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο που έκανε πριν 3 χρόνια νομίζω. Πειραιάς - Μήλο - Φολέγανδρο - Σαντορίνη - Αμοργό - Κουφωνήσι.

----------


## giorgos_249

Στην παράθεση παραπάνω μιλάω για το Seajet II πλέον Seajet.

----------


## speedrunner

Απο 05/06/2009 εως και 30/08/2009 θα κάνει το παρακάτω δρομολόγιο

Πειραιά - Μήλο - Φολέγανδρο - Σαντορίνη - Αμοργό - Κουφονήσι - Σαντορίνη - Φολέγανδρο - Μήλο - Πειραιά. :Cool:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Τι ειναι σιγουρο αυτο αμα ειναι πολλι ωραια εδισει καλα εδω μιλανε για οικονομικη κριση και θα εχουμε 3 ταχιπλοα απο πειραια εκτος και δεν μπει το flyingcat 3? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## speedrunner

> Τι ειναι σιγουρο αυτο αμα ειναι πολλι ωραια εδισει καλα εδω μιλανε για οικονομικη κριση και θα εχουμε 3 ταχιπλοα απο πειραια εκτος και δεν μπει το flyingcat 3?


Συγνώμη αλλά δυσκολεύομαι να διαβάσω το μήνυμά σου...
για το flyingcat3 που λες ξέρουμε ότι θα κάνει την γραμμή του flyingcat4 ανάποδα :Cool:

----------


## speedrunner

> Απο 05/06/2009 εως και 30/08/2009 θα κάνει το παρακάτω δρομολόγιο
> 
> Πειραιά - Μήλο - Φολέγανδρο - Σαντορίνη - Αμοργό - Κουφονήσι - Σαντορίνη - Φολέγανδρο - Μήλο - Πειραιά.



¶νοιξαν τα πλάνα του πλοίου για το παραπάνω δρομολόγιο. :Wink:

----------


## hsw

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά βαμμένο μόνο άσπρο και περιμένει το καλοκαίρι για να αρχίσει δρομολόγια. Σήμερα, που το κοιτούσα πάντως, δεν είδα το όνομα του πλοίου πουθενά γραμμένο πάνω του!

----------


## Leo

Η νέα version των χρωμάτων του Super Jet, όπως ετοιμάζεται στον Πειραιά. Το αδελφό με τον ξιφία στα πλευρά, ενώ εδώ έχουμε δελφινάκια?  :Wink: .

Πάντως για τα δικά μου μάτια η αλλαγή είναι καλή και με άποψη!

P11605361.jpg

----------


## Leo

Να 'μαστε και τελειωμένοι......

P1170392sj.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Ωραιο!!Καλυτερο απο τον ξιφια και απο τον καρχαρια (επιτελους βρηκα πως θα τα λεω διοτι τα ονομα τα τους τα εχω μπλεξει πλεον)

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

To *Seajet 1* τον Ιούλιο του 1996 στο λιμάνι της Σύρας...

O170.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SEAJET εξω απο τη, χρυση απο τον ηλιο της δυσεως, τηνο.Φωτο απο το bari express το πασχα του 1998


img (156).jpg

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Για δοκιμαστικο αυτι τιν ωρα στο σαρονικο εχει βγει το SUPER JET με 15.3 αυτι τι στιγμη αντε να πιασει τα 32-34..

----------


## Vortigern

Tη Δευτερα πρωτα ο θεος θα το πετυχω στη Μηλο...

----------


## speedrunner

> Tη Δευτερα πρωτα ο θεος θα το πετυχω στη Μηλο...



εγώ την Παρασκευή στην Φολέγανδρο σίγουρα, στο πρώτο του δρομολόγιο. :Cool:

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο περνάει αυτή την ώρα από τα λιμάνια που θα πιάνει φέτος για πιστοποίηση. Τον λόγο δεν τον καταλαβαίνω αφού έχει ξαναπάει σε αυτά τα λιμάνια :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 


Update: και 4 φωτογραφίες απο την σημερινή του βόλτα στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου.

_**οι φωτογραφίες είναι από κινητό, αύριο θα έχω και την ψηφιακή μαζί μου._

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Αυτή την ώρα είναι στο λιμάνι της Πάρου! Θα έχει προσέγγιση και σε Πάρο??? :Confused:

----------


## speedrunner

Πρώτη άφιξη του πλοίου στην Φολέγανδρο, στην τρίτη φωτογραφία το υποδέχεται και ένας γλάρος του νησιού. :Cool:

----------


## speedrunner

...και η συνέχεια.

----------


## ελμεψη

Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες!!! Να ρωτησω κατι που παρατηρησα.Αριστερα και δεξια της γεφυρας εχει χειριστηρια προσδεσης η ειναι κατι αλλο? Συνηθιζεται αυτο στα ταχυπλοα με μικρες γεφυρες,οπως αυτο γιατι δεν το χω ξαναδει καπου αλλου.

----------


## Leo

Ναι Νίκο, έχει χειριστήρια και στις δύο πλευρές.

----------


## Nautikos II

Aναχωριση του μικρου ταχυπλοου
SUPER JET [4].JPG

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Παιδια δεν ξερω αν το μαθατε το σιγγεκριμενο βαπορι πριν κατι μερες επαθε μια μικρι βλαβι.Πιο σιγεκριμενα το σαβατο 6/6/09 καθος ειχε βγει απο τον πειραια και μαλον μετα τον καβο ντορο ξαφνικα η μιχανες του εμιναν κρατι και η 4 εβγαλε ανακινοσι ο πλιαρχος οτι λογο αναροφισις καπιου ξενου ανικιμενου στις υδροτουρμπινες το πλοιο δεν μπορει να φιγει απο δω και θα περιμενουμε ριμουλκο να μας παει στο πειραια και απο κει θα φτιαξουν τι ζιμια θα παρει πισποπιητικο απο το παρακολουθεντα νιογνομονα και τα κτλ και μαλον τους  επιβατες ειχαν σκοπο να τους στιλουν με καπιο αλο βαπορι αλα μετα απο αυτα το βαπορι εκει που βρισκοταν μισοπελαγα και επιβατες ουρλιαζαν θα πνιγουμε και τετια καταλαβενεται ...βγαζει παλι ανακινοσι ο πλιαρχος μετα απο κανενα μισαορο απο τι ζιμια και λεει οτι η ζιμια επισκευαστικι και θα  αναχορισουμε κανονικα για τον προορισμο μας πανε μιλο αδιαζει τους επιβατες για μιλο εγινε ενας ελεγχος  απο το λειμεναρχειο μετα απο καθιστερισι μισις ωρας εκει και το μαρτιριο για τους επιβατες τελιοσε.. Παντος ακουγονται πολλι κακα λογια για το βαπορι  σε θεματα ιγεονομικα καθαριοτιτας ελιπσι πλιροματος και τετια :Confused:

----------


## polykas

_Πλοίαρχος ανέλαβε ο  Κώστας Σκλαβούνος._

----------


## Leo

To AIS λέει οτι το πλοίο είναι στη μικρή του Βασιλειάδη. Γιατί?

----------


## nkr

Πολυ του ταιριαζουν τα καινουργια του χρωματα.

----------


## speedrunner

Από αύριο το πλοίο ξεκινάει καθημερινά δρομολόγια :Razz:

----------


## Leo

> To AIS λέει οτι το πλοίο είναι στη μικρή του Βασιλειάδη. Γιατί?


Ήδη απο-δεξαμενίστηκε.

----------


## speedrunner

Προβληματάκια είχε πάλι το πλοίο πριν από λίγο να αναρρόφηση πλαστικής σακούλας, το πρόβλημα μάλλον απεκατεστάθη και τώρα συνεχίζει το ταξίδι του.


*UPDATE: τελικά δεν διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα και γυρίζει Πειραιά*

----------


## Vortigern

Βλεπω οτι ''πολυ'' δυσκολα χρειαζεται κατι για να παθει ζημια... :Razz: !!!

Εδω το πλοιο


στη Μηλο

----------


## speedrunner

Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά επέστρεψε πριν από λίγο το ε/γ-κ/μ Superjet , το οποίο είχε αποπλεύσει στις 07.40 π.μ. για Μήλο-Φολέγανδρο-Αμοργό-Κουφονήσια. Στο πλοίο επέβαιναν 313 ταξιδιώτες και το 11μελές πλήρωμα.
Αιτία ήταν  βλάβη που παρουσιάστηκε σε μία από τις 4 μηχανές του όπως μας ενημέρωσε το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας.
Ο πλοίαρχος, ενώ το καταμαράν βρισκόταν ακόμη στο δίαυλο, έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, αντελήφθη μία δόνηση και ελάττωσε ταχύτητα. 
Βγήκε το πλοίο από τον δίαυλο και οι μηχανικοί διαπίστωσαν ότι υπήρχε πρόβλημα σε μία από τις 4 μηχανές, πιθανόν λόγω εμπλοκής αντικειμένουν που επέπλεε στη θάλασσα.
Στο πλοίο απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους ενώ αργότερα θα υπάρξει ενημέρωση για το τρόπο που θα προωθηθούν οι επιβάτες στον προορισμό τους.

www.marinews.gr

----------


## speedrunner

Τελικά επιδιορθώθηκε η ζημιά, έκανε μια μικρή δοκιμή μέχρι έξω απο τα φανάρια και αυτή την στιγμή ξανα-επιβιβάζει τους επιβάτες και θα αναχωρήσει σε λίγο για το δρομολόγιο του

----------


## leonidas

Ε τι θα γινει πια με αυτο το πλοιο?
Καθε μερα σχεδον παθαινει βλαβη.
Και πηγε και δεξαμενισμο προσφατα κιολας...
 :Confused:

----------


## Thanasis89

Το να γίνει αναρόφηση ενός αντικειμένου μέσα στην τουρμπίνα δεν είναι γεγονός που μπορούν να προβλέψουν οι μηχανικοί ! Ηρέμησε ! Μια χαρά είναι το πλοίο !  :Smile:

----------


## speedrunner

Απόψε στην επιστροφή του προς Πειραιά δεν θα προσεγγίσει την Μήλο "και καλά" λόγω καιρού :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## speedrunner

Και σήμερα δεν θα πάει Αμοργό....δεν καταλαβαίνω πως μπορεί να βγάζει κάθε μέρα και ένα λιμάνι εκτός :Confused:  τελικά είχαν πολύ δίκιο οι Φολεγανδρίτες επιχειρηματίες και μη, που στο άκουσμα ότι φέτος αντί για flyingcat3 θα έχουμε superjet έλεγαν ότι τα μισά δρομολόγια θα είναι ανεκτέλεστα.

----------


## hsw

> Και σήμερα δεν θα πάει Αμοργό....δεν καταλαβαίνω πως μπορεί να βγάζει κάθε μέρα και ένα λιμάνι εκτός τελικά είχαν πολύ δίκιο οι Φολεγανδρίτες επιχειρηματίες και μη, που στο άκουσμα ότι φέτος αντί για flyingcat3 θα έχουμε superjet έλεγαν ότι τα μισά δρομολόγια θα είναι ανεκτέλεστα.


Ναι αλλά γιατί τα αφαιρεί έτσι τα λιμάνια; Γιατί δεν πιστεύω πως από την Αμοργό δεν θα έχει κλείσει κανένας εισιτήριο Κυριακή ώστε να φταίει η επιβατική κίνηση που δεν προσεγγίζει στα λιμάνια...

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Ναι αλλά γιατί τα αφαιρεί έτσι τα λιμάνια; Γιατί δεν πιστεύω πως από την Αμοργό δεν θα έχει κλείσει κανένας εισιτήριο Κυριακή ώστε να φταίει η επιβατική κίνηση που δεν προσεγγίζει στα λιμάνια...


Οχι δεν ειναι το θεμα κρατισεον ειναι το θεμα καιρου για να περασει το μπουγαζι σαντορινι αμοργος δεν θα μπορει να παει με ταχπλοει πλευσι και σου λεει αν παω με σιμβατικι ας το καλιτερα εκει σημερα ειναι να μιν μπενεις μεσα σε αυτο το κουτι ειδικα αμα ζαλιζεσε ειναι αστα .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hsw

> Οχι δεν ειναι το θεμα κρατισεον ειναι το θεμα καιρου για να περασει το μπουγαζι σαντορινι αμοργος δεν θα μπορει να παει με ταχπλοει πλευσι και σου λεει αν παω με σιμβατικι ας το καλιτερα εκει σημερα ειναι να μιν μπενεις μεσα σε αυτο το κουτι ειδικα αμα ζαλιζεσε ειναι αστα ..


Και Κουφονήσια? Δίπλα δεν είναι? Εκεί όμως θα πάει...

----------


## Leo

Θεωρώ ότι η κριτική και τα σχόλια είναι άκαιρα. Συφωνώ ότι σαν περιστατικά πρέπει να αναφέρονται, αλλά χωρίς σχόλια, υποθέσεις και συγκρίσεις. Οι κρατούντες τα χειρηστήρια ξέρουν πόσο και που αντέχουν τα σκαριά αυτά. Σας θυμίζω ότι πέρισυ το flyingcat 3 είχε σπάσει παράθυρο απο θαλασσιά και όχι μόνο αυτό. 
Η πορεία του πλοίου, το που πάει και γιατί δεν πάει όπου δεν πάει, θα κριθεί λίγο αργότερα όταν εξοικειωθεί με το δρομολόγιο και όχι με πρώϊμους σχολιασμούς. Ας περιμένουμε και έχουμε καιρό μπορστά μας να το σχολιάσουμε.

----------


## speedrunner

Και σήμερα ανεκτέλεστο, ....αντε και καλό μας κουράγιο!!!!!:evil:

----------


## NGV Liamone

> Θεωρώ ότι η κριτική και τα σχόλια είναι άκαιρα. Συφωνώ ότι σαν περιστατικά πρέπει να αναφέρονται, αλλά χωρίς σχόλια, υποθέσεις και συγκρίσεις. Οι κρατούντες τα χειρηστήρια ξέρουν πόσο και που αντέχουν τα σκαριά αυτά. Σας θυμίζω ότι πέρισυ το flyingcat 3 είχε σπάσει παράθυρο απο θαλασσιά και όχι μόνο αυτό. 
> Η πορεία του πλοίου, το που πάει και γιατί δεν πάει όπου δεν πάει, θα κριθεί λίγο αργότερα όταν εξοικειωθεί με το δρομολόγιο και όχι με πρώϊμους σχολιασμούς. Ας περιμένουμε και έχουμε καιρό μπορστά μας να το σχολιάσουμε.


Συμφωνώ ότι δεν πρέπει να καταδικάζεται από αυτά τα πρώτα δρομολόγιατο πλοίο όπως συμφωνώ πως και οι κρατούντες τα χειριστήρια κάνουν πάρα μα πάρα πολύ καλά τη δουλειά τους (το διαπίστωσα χτες στο 6αρι από Φολέγανδρο) και οι αποφάσεις τους είναι σεβαστές και για καλό.
¶πλά θα ήθελα να εκφράσω την απορία (συγχωρήστε με είμαι και άσχετος) πως ένα τόσο μικρό σκαρί και μιλάω και για το flying cat καλείται να αλωνίζει το Αιγαίο με 400 επιβάτες με καιρικές συνθήκες που προβληματίζουν. Αλήθεια μήπως το σπασιμο του παραθύρου του είναι ένα minor event. Επίσης πρέπει να σημειώσω ότι με κάποιες μικροκαθυστερήσεις που μαζεύονται από κάθε νησί χτες έκανε σχεδόν 5 ώρες από Φολέγανδρο. Πάντως το δίλημμα είναι μεγάλο τελικά 4 ώρες και πιθανό χτύπημα σε περίπτωση καιρού και συνωστισμός σε μικρές θέσεις με τις αποσκευές εδώ και εκεί και μια μυρωδιά κλεισούρας ή 9+ ώρες με κάποιο συμβατικό (βλέπε Κοραής) :Confused:

----------


## speedrunner

> Συμφωνώ ότι δεν πρέπει να καταδικάζεται από αυτά τα πρώτα δρομολόγιατο πλοίο όπως συμφωνώ πως και οι κρατούντες τα χειριστήρια κάνουν πάρα μα πάρα πολύ καλά τη δουλειά τους (το διαπίστωσα χτες στο 6αρι από Φολέγανδρο) και οι αποφάσεις τους είναι σεβαστές και για καλό.
> ¶πλά θα ήθελα να εκφράσω την απορία (συγχωρήστε με είμαι και άσχετος) πως ένα τόσο μικρό σκαρί και μιλάω και για το flying cat καλείται να αλωνίζει το Αιγαίο με 400 επιβάτες με καιρικές συνθήκες που προβληματίζουν. Αλήθεια μήπως το σπασιμο του παραθύρου του είναι ένα minor event. Επίσης πρέπει να σημειώσω ότι με κάποιες μικροκαθυστερήσεις που μαζεύονται από κάθε νησί χτες έκανε σχεδόν 5 ώρες από Φολέγανδρο. Πάντως το δίλημμα είναι μεγάλο τελικά 4 ώρες και πιθανό χτύπημα σε περίπτωση καιρού και συνωστισμός σε μικρές θέσεις με τις αποσκευές εδώ και εκεί και μια μυρωδιά κλεισούρας ή 9+ ώρες με κάποιο συμβατικό (βλέπε Κοραής)


Μάλλον θέλεις να πεις Super Jet και όχι Flying cat. και απλά να αναφέρω ότι πέρυσι το μόνο δρομολόγιο που δεν έκανε το flying cat ήταν αυτό με το σπάσιμο του παραθύρου, όλο το υπόλοιπο καλοκαίρι δεν έχασε ούτε ένα δρομολόγιο και είχε πολύ δύσκολα μελτέμια. Και επίσης το Κοραής κάνει 10+

----------


## NGV Liamone

> Μάλλον θέλεις να πεις Super Jet και όχι Flying cat. και απλά να αναφέρω ότι πέρυσι το μόνο δρομολόγιο που δεν έκανε το flying cat ήταν αυτό με το σπάσιμο του παραθύρου, όλο το υπόλοιπο καλοκαίρι δεν έχασε ούτε ένα δρομολόγιο και είχε πολύ δύσκολα μελτέμια. Και επίσης το Κοραής κάνει 10+


Αναφέρομαι και στα 2 (Super Jet & Flying Cat λόγω μεγέθους). Είπα ότι ειμαι άσχετος και δεν κατέχώ πολλά αλλά σαν ένας απλός επιβάτης εγώ όπως και άλλοι πολλοί χτες αναρωτηθήκαμε για το πως ένα τόσο μικρό σκάφος μπορεί να ταξιδεύει ελεύθερα με 6αρι και τους επιβάτες σαν κοτόπουλα. Επίσης δεν μίλησα για ανεκτέλεστα δρομολόγια. Πιθανόν και το SuperJet να μην έχει κάποιο φέτος.Έχεις δίκιο για Κοραή κάνει 10+.

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο βρίσκετε δεμένο στην Ίο λόγω απαγορευτικού.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Το πλοίο είναι στον Αδάμαντα της Μήλου λόγω απαγορευτικού. Οι επιβάτες του είχαν ήδη δεινοπαθήσει μέχρι να καταλήξουν εκεί... Είναι μέσα φίλοι που είχαν ξεκινήσει για Φολέγανδρο και Αμοργό. Έχω ταξιδέψει επανειλημμένως με αυτο το πλωτό έκτρωμα που δεν είναι καλά καλά κατάλληλο για τον Αργοσαρωνικό. Ελπίζω το φετεινό καλοκαίρι να μην θρηνήσουμε θύματα!!!

----------


## Leo

> Το πλοίο είναι στον Αδάμαντα της Μήλου λόγω απαγορευτικού. Οι επιβάτες του είχαν ήδη δεινοπαθήσει μέχρι να καταλήξουν εκεί... Είναι μέσα φίλοι που είχαν ξεκινήσει για Φολέγανδρο και Αμοργό. Έχω ταξιδέψει επανειλημμένως με αυτο το πλωτό έκτρωμα που δεν είναι καλά καλά κατάλληλο για τον Αργοσαρωνικό. Ελπίζω το φετεινό καλοκαίρι να μην θρηνήσουμε θύματα!!!


Θεωρώ υπερβολικό το σχόλιο σου φίλε μου όπως και τραβηγμένο σε εκφράσεις. Αφού έχεις τόσο κακές εμπειρίες γιατί δεν συμβούλεψες 
τους φίλους σου να πάνε με συμβατικό? Ένας  σωστός επιβάτης αξιολογεί που πάει με τι καιρό και τι πλοίο, έτσι δεν είναι?  Δεν είναι δυνατό εδώ σε ένα φόρουμ να βγαίνουμε και να αραδιάζουμε "ευχολόγια" πίσω από την ανωνυμία μας. Διότι το φθάσαμε πολύ μακρυά με τους θρήνους και τα θύματα.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Εμμένω στους χαρακτηρισμούς και στο σχόλιό μου. Δεν τους συμβούλευσα να το αποφύγουν γιατί μου είχαν πει κατά λάθος πως το πλοίο τους λεγόταν Speedrunner. Ως έμπειρος ιστιοπλόος και κυκλαδίτης θεωρώ το εν λόγω σκάφος επιεικώς επικίνδυνο!

----------


## Leo

> Εμμένω στους χαρακτηρισμούς και στο σχόλιό μου. Δεν τους συμβούλευσα να το αποφύγουν γιατί μου είχαν πει κατά λάθος πως το πλοίο τους λεγόταν Speedrunner. Ως έμπειρος ιστιοπλόος και κυκλαδίτης θεωρώ το εν λόγω σκάφος επιεικώς επικίνδυνο!


Κι εγώ σας προκαλώ να βγείτε ονομαστικά να κάνετε την καταγγελία σας στα αρμόδια όργανα ή στην εταιρεία και όχι σ αυτό το φόρουμ πίσω απο την ανωνυμία σας. Αν αυτό το συνεχίσετε λυπάμαι θα εφαρμοστούν οι *κανόνες* αυτού του φόρουμ. Παρακαλώ ανακαλέστε δημόσια, αλλιώς οι μη εξακριβωμένες (χωρίς αποδεικτικά στοιχεία) εκφράσεις σας θα διαγραφούν.

----------


## NGV Liamone

> Το πλοίο είναι στον Αδάμαντα της Μήλου λόγω απαγορευτικού. Οι επιβάτες του είχαν ήδη δεινοπαθήσει μέχρι να καταλήξουν εκεί... Είναι μέσα φίλοι που είχαν ξεκινήσει για Φολέγανδρο και Αμοργό. Έχω ταξιδέψει επανειλημμένως με αυτο το πλωτό έκτρωμα που δεν είναι καλά καλά κατάλληλο για τον Αργοσαρωνικό. Ελπίζω το φετεινό καλοκαίρι να μην θρηνήσουμε θύματα!!!


Συμφωνώ με όλα όσα λές. Ταξίδεψα και εγώ με το superjet και τα ψιλοείδα. Δηλώνω άσχετος όσον αφορά το αξιόπλοο όπως και τις δυνατότητες του συγκεκριμένου σκάφους. Απλά εξέφρασα πιο πάνω μια απορία για το πως το superjet και άλλα παρόμοια σκάφη αλωνίζουν το Αιγαίο από πάνω ως κάτω. Πιστεύω ότι οι επιβάτες δεινοπαθούν και επειδή στο συγκεκριμένο σκάφος έχουν στριμωχτεί 400 καθίσματα ενώ σκάφη με διπλάσιο μέγεθος έχουν μόλις 50% περισσότερα καθίσματα (Παναγία Θαλασσινή). ΔΔεν ξέρω αν θα θρηνήσουμε θύματα όπως λές αλλά εγώ δεν ξαναμπαίνω ποτέ ξανά. Δυστυχώς και αυτή τη μοναδική φορά που μπήκα δεν υπήρχε εναλλακτική.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Πολύ σωστά χρησιμοποιείτε πληθυντικό.... Από τις προηγούμενες απαντήσεις φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα πόσοι συμφωνούν μαζί μου. Όσο για τις καταγγελίες μου είναι ιδιαίτερα εύκολο να τις κάνω λόγω επαγγελματικής ιδιότητας!

----------


## rjjjh2004

Μέχρι 17.45 στη Μήλο το.... πολυτελές ταχύπλοον!

----------


## rjjjh2004

Ξεκίνησε *μόνο* για Φολέγανδρο. Οι επιβάτες Σαντορίνης-Κουφονησίου-Αμοργού έμειναν αμανάτι στο λιμάνι της Μήλου. Οι εξηγήσεις των αξιωματικών του αναξιόπιστες και γελοίες: δεν έχουν πρωτόκολλο πλεύσης νύχτα. Αποζημίωση ή φροντίδα για τους επιβάτες μηδέν! "Ανωτέρα βία"! Στο πλοίο επέβαιναν δύο Πειραιώτες δικηγόροι που σκοπεύουν να υποβάλλουν σχετική μήνυση.

----------


## vageliss23

Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να ακυρώσω το εισητήριο επιστροφής μου από Μήλο και να το αλλαξω με το SPeedrunner.

----------


## sylver23

> Το πλοίο είναι στον Αδάμαντα της Μήλου λόγω απαγορευτικού. Οι επιβάτες του είχαν ήδη δεινοπαθήσει μέχρι να καταλήξουν εκεί... Είναι μέσα φίλοι που είχαν ξεκινήσει για Φολέγανδρο και Αμοργό. Έχω ταξιδέψει επανειλημμένως με αυτο το πλωτό έκτρωμα που δεν είναι καλά καλά κατάλληλο για τον Αργοσαρωνικό. Ελπίζω το φετεινό καλοκαίρι να μην θρηνήσουμε θύματα!!!


Δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασια να διαφωνησω με αυτά που λετε αλλα μου δημιουργήθηκε η απορια.
Φοβαστε οτι θα θρηνήσουμε θύματα και το λέτε πλωτό εκτρωμα παρολα αυτά έχετε ταξιδέψει επανειλημμένως με αυτο!




> Εμμένω στους χαρακτηρισμούς και στο σχόλιό μου. Δεν τους συμβούλευσα να το αποφύγουν γιατί μου είχαν πει κατά λάθος πως το πλοίο τους λεγόταν Speedrunner. Ως έμπειρος ιστιοπλόος και κυκλαδίτης θεωρώ το εν λόγω σκάφος επιεικώς επικίνδυνο!


Το οτι είστε κυκλαδίτης και ιστιοπλοος δεν νομίζω οτι σας δίνει την εμπειρία του να ξέρετε οτι το εν λόγω σκάφος είναι επιεικώς επικίνδυνο.




> Μέχρι 17.45 στη Μήλο το.... πολυτελές ταχύπλοον!


Η ειρωνία συνεχίζετε....




> Ξεκίνησε *μόνο* για Φολέγανδρο. Οι επιβάτες Σαντορίνης-Κουφονησίου-Αμοργού έμειναν αμανάτι στο λιμάνι της Μήλου. Οι εξηγήσεις των αξιωματικών του αναξιόπιστες και γελοίες: δεν έχουν πρωτόκολλο πλεύσης νύχτα. Αποζημίωση ή φροντίδα για τους επιβάτες μηδέν! "Ανωτέρα βία"! Στο πλοίο επέβαιναν δύο Πειραιώτες δικηγόροι που σκοπεύουν να υποβάλλουν σχετική μήνυση.


Απο την μία λέτε οτι δεινοπάθησαν μέχρι να φτάσουν μήλο και να σταματήσουν λόγω απαγορευτικού.Απο την άλλη που ο καπετάνιος κρίνει οτι δεν είναι ασφαλή η πλέυση με συγκεκριμένες συνθηκες λέτε οτι είναι γελοίες οι δικαιολογίες και οτι οι επιβάτες έμειναν αμανάτι στην μήλο.


Σαν λογικός ανθρωπος (πιστεύω ) μπορώ να πω οτι λογική στα παραπάνω δεν είδα.Το οτι συμφώνησε ένα ατομο απο το φορουμ μαζί σας δεν σημαίνει οπως ισχυριζεστε οτι συμφωνουν παρα πολλοί.
Να σας το πω και λίγο διαφορετικά.
Είχα μπει μία φορα σε ιστιοπλοικο με 6 μποφορ και μου βγήκαν τα άντερα απο το κουνημα.Απορώ πως επιτρέπετε και ταξιδεύουν αυτά τα σκαρια και γιατί τα φτιάχνουν ακομα.---Βρίσκεται λογική σε αυτο??Λογικά οχι αλλα ουτε και εγώ βρισκω.Αμα μπει ομως κάποιος σε ιστιοπλοικο που δεν έχει σχεση με την θάλασσα και εχει καιρο ,λογικα θα γνωρίζετε το πως θα βγει εξω.

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι οτι οταν έχει καιρό ολα τα σκάφη κουνάνε -καποια περισσότερο και κάποια λιγότερο-και για αυτό οι λιμενικές αρχές ,το ΥΕΝ και ο καπετάνιος κρίνουν το πότε ένα σκάφος θα σταματήσει λόγω καιρού.



> Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να ακυρώσω το εισητήριο επιστροφής μου από Μήλο και να το αλλαξω με το SPeedrunner.


Και εγώ σου λέω οτι και το speedrunner κουνάει.Πως θα γυρίσεις Αθήνα??
Μα αμα αρχίσουμε και ακούμε την μία πλευρά μόνο δεν θα ταξιδεύαμε.

Ολα αυτά τα παραπάνω δεν νομιζω οτι αρμόζουν σε ναυτιλιακό φόρουμ παρα μόνο στα κανάλια για κους κους

----------


## Vortigern

Εγω sylver θα σου πω οτι καμια σχεση το ιστιοπλοικο με το ταχυπλοο.Το ιστιοπλοιοκο εχει απο κατω καρινα που ειναι αδυναντον να μπαταρη.Και το speedrunner δν κουναει και τοσο...

----------


## speedrunner

> Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να ακυρώσω το εισητήριο επιστροφής μου από Μήλο και να το αλλαξω με το SPeedrunner.


Μην το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου άλλαξέ το.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Από εδώ και πέρα θα σταματήσω τους χαρακτηρισμούς (οι οποίοι σε όσους δεν έχουν συμφέρον από τη λογοκρισία των μηνυμάτων είναι άλλωστε ευνόητοι) και θα μιλάω με αριθμούς. Θα δημοσιεύω όλα τα ανεκτέλεστα δρομολόγια του εν λόγω σκάφους. Όλες τις περιτπώσεις που κάποιος ξεκίνησε για Κουφονήσι, Αμοργό ή Φολέγανδρο και δεν έφτασε ποτέ στον προορισμό του, ακυρώνοντας τις διακοπές του. Και, πιστέψτε με, οι κάτοικοι των συγκεκριμένων νησιών γνωρίζουν καλά πώς πρόπερσι που ήταν πάλι στη γραμμή δημιουργήθηκαν σοβαρά προβλήματα. Και ο ίδιος έχω πέσει "θύμα" ανεκτέλεστου και πρέπει να έχω ακόμα στα χέρια μου και το εισιτήριο, το οποίο δεν μου εξαργυρώθηκε ποτέ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## speedrunner

> Από εδώ και πέρα θα σταματήσω τους χαρακτηρισμούς (οι οποίοι σε όσους δεν έχουν συμφέρον από τη λογοκρισία των μηνυμάτων είναι άλλωστε ευνόητοι) και θα μιλάω με αριθμούς. Θα δημοσιεύω όλα τα ανεκτέλεστα δρομολόγια του εν λόγω σκάφους. Όλες τις περιτπώσεις που κάποιος ξεκίνησε για Κουφονήσι, Αμοργό ή Φολέγανδρο και δεν έφτασε ποτέ στον προορισμό του, ακυρώνοντας τις διακοπές του. Και, πιστέψτε με, οι κάτοικοι των συγκεκριμένων νησιών γνωρίζουν καλά πώς πρόπερσι που ήταν πάλι στη γραμμή δημιουργήθηκαν σοβαρά προβλήματα. Και ο ίδιος έχω πέσει "θύμα" ανεκτέλεστου και πρέπει να έχω ακόμα στα χέρια μου και το εισιτήριο, το οποίο δεν μου εξαργυρώθηκε ποτέ!



Φίλε μετράς??? +1!!!!!

----------


## NGV Liamone

Το ματιάσαμε το καημένο εμείς οι φαρμακόγλωσσοι :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι αραγε περισσοτερο επικυνδινο απο ενα ιπταμενο δελφινι, ας πουμε ,που  κυκλοφορει με 6-7 στο αιγαιο?Τοσα χρονια τα σκαφη αυτα εχουν αποδειξει τη  αξιοπλοια τους μεσω μικρων και μεγαλων εταιρειων,blue star ferries, που τα ειχαν στην  κατοχη τους.Ετσι τουλαχιστον το καταλαβαινω εγω

----------


## ελμεψη

> Ειναι αραγε περισσοτερο επικυνδινο απο ενα ιπταμενο δελφινι, ας πουμε ,που  κυκλοφορει με 6-7 στο αιγαιο?Τοσα χρονια τα σκαφη αυτα εχουν αποδειξει τη  αξιοπλοια τους μεσω μικρων και μεγαλων εταιρειων,blue star ferries, που τα ειχαν στην  κατοχη τους.Ετσι τουλαχιστον το καταλαβαινω εγω


Συγνωμη για το off topic αλλα θα ερθω και θα συμφωνησω με τον BEN BRUCE οτι τα πλοια αυτης της μορφης ειναι πιο καινουργια και πιο συγχρονα απο τα δελφνινια και μπορουν και αντιμετωπιζουν με ασφαλεια και βαση κανονισμων τις καιρικες καταστασεις.Δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει πλοιο που με δυσμενεις συνθηκες να μην ελλατωνει ταχυτητα ή για ασφαλεια να μην προσεγγιζει λιμανι.Εδω συμβαινει με τα συμβατικα που μιλαμε για πλοια γιγαντες μπροστα σε αυτα.Και αν προκαλουσαν τοσο αρνητικες εντυπωσεις δεν νομιζω να τα προτιμαγαν οι εταιριες και να εχει γεμισει πλεον το αιγαιο το καλοκαιρι με τετοιο ειδους ταχυπλοα.

----------


## NGV Liamone

> Ειναι αραγε περισσοτερο επικυνδινο απο ενα ιπταμενο δελφινι, ας πουμε ,που κυκλοφορει με 6-7 στο αιγαιο?Τοσα χρονια τα σκαφη αυτα εχουν αποδειξει τη αξιοπλοια τους μεσω μικρων και μεγαλων εταιρειων,blue star ferries, που τα ειχαν στην κατοχη τους.Ετσι τουλαχιστον το καταλαβαινω εγω


Σίγουρα δεν είναι περισσότερο επικίνδυνο από ένα δελφίνι αλλά νομίζω ότι τα περισσότερα δελφίνια δεν κάνουν τόσο μεγάλα δρομολόγια όπως το Superjet. Κανένας δεν αμφιβάλλει για την ασφάλεια τους αλλά μέχρι ένα σημείο καιρικών συνθηκών. 
Και τέλος πάντων επειδη εγώ και κάποιοι ακόμη ακουγόμαστε σαν οι δικηγόροι του διαβόλου στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα θα ήθελα να τονίσω ότι δεν έχουμε κάποια ανταγωνιστική εταιρία με ανταγωνιστικά σκάφη. Καταθέτουμε εμπειρίες και γεγονότα αλλά και προσωπικές γνώμες που τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά εμένα πηγάζουν ως ένα σημείο και από την έλλιψη εμπειρίας και γνώσεων πάνω στο θέμα.
Μακάρι το Superjet να είναι πάντα καλά και να εξυπηρετεί τους επιβάτες και να ικανοποιεί τους πιο απαιτητικούς επιβάτες προσφέροντας άνετες γρήγορες και ασφαλείς θαλάσσιες μεταφορές όπως αναφέρεται και στο site της εταιρίας.
Αυτό δεν αφαιρεί από κανένα το δικαίωμα να ασκεί δίκαια και χωρίς υστερικές κορώνες κριτική για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο. :Smile:

----------


## vageliss23

Κάθε 2-3 μέρες το συγκεκριμένο καράβι είναι στην επικαιρότητα δυστυχώς. Όσο καλόπιστος κι αν είναι κανείς, δύσκολα θα αποφύγει τα σχόλια για την προχειρότητα και την αξιοπιστία της εταιρείας

----------


## rjjjh2004

Σήμερα τελικά ταξίδεψε;;; Γνωρίζει κανείς;;;

----------


## speedrunner

> Σήμερα τελικά ταξίδεψε;;; Γνωρίζει κανείς;;;



όχι, γι αυτό σου είπα +1 :Cool:

----------


## rjjjh2004

Τελικά δεν είναι ζήτημα και μόνο "μεγέθους". To Flying Cat 3 αν κι αυτό *ακατάλληλο* για τόσο μεγάλες διαδρομές και ανοιχτές θάλασσες, πέρσι άφησε ανεκτέλεστο μόνο ένα δρομολόγιο, όταν του έσπασε από κύμα ένα τζάμι ανοιχτά της Σερίφου. Είναι ζήτημα και παλαιότητας και κακής συντήρησης!

----------


## hsw

> Τελικά δεν είναι ζήτημα και μόνο "μεγέθους". To Flying Cat 3 αν κι αυτό *ακατάλληλο* για τόσο μεγάλες διαδρομές και ανοιχτές θάλασσες, πέρσι άφησε ανεκτέλεστο μόνο ένα δρομολόγιο, όταν του έσπασε από κύμα ένα τζάμι ανοιχτά της Σερίφου. Είναι ζήτημα και παλαιότητας και κακής συντήρησης!


Επίσης, Flying cat 3 ταξίδεψε σήμερα ενώ το Super Jet! Αυτό σημαίνει πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το δεύτερο αφού πάνω-κάτω την ίδια διαδρομή κάνουν.

----------


## NGV Liamone

Αυτή τη στιγμή πάντως είναι σε μια άτυπη κοντρίτσα με το HS3 μεταξύ Κύθνου κ Ύδρας. 29,6 το Superjet 29,9 το HS3 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hsw

Μήπως χθες δεν έφυγε λόγω μηχανικής βλάβης;

http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferr...i-superjet.htm

----------


## speedrunner

Και σήμερα ανεκτέλεστο......

Ε τι άλλο να πούμε γι αυτό το καράβι, αυτό που είχα γράψει πριν λίγες μέρες τελικά ήταν πολύ σωστό.




> ...τελικά είχαν πολύ δίκιο οι Φολεγανδρίτες επιχειρηματίες και μη, που στο άκουσμα ότι φέτος αντί για flyingcat3 θα έχουμε superjet έλεγαν ότι τα μισά δρομολόγια θα είναι ανεκτέλεστα.

----------


## NGV Liamone

> Και σήμερα ανεκτέλεστο......
> 
> Ε τι άλλο να πούμε γι αυτό το καράβι, αυτό που είχα γράψει πριν λίγες μέρες τελικά ήταν πολύ σωστό.


Απλά γραφικό.... :Smile:

----------


## speedrunner

Σε διαμαρτυρία προς το υπουργείο εμπορικής ναυτιλίας προέβη ο πρόεδρος της κοινότητας Φολεγάνδρου για τις συνεχείς ακυρώσεις δρομολογίων του Super Jet.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Κι όταν είχα την τόλμη να το χαρακτηρίσω "σαράβαλο" με απείλησαν ότι θα μου κλείσουν το account.... Ειλικρινά λυπάμαι για λογαριασμό τους! Διαβάστε λίγο πιο πάνω!

----------


## rjjjh2004

Γνωρίζει κάποιος θετικά: 1. Το συγκεκριμένο σκάφος επιτρέπεται να πλέει σε καιρό μέχρι πόσων μποφώρ;;; (αληθεύει το 6;; :Wink:  2. Είναι ακριβές ότι δεν έχει άδεια πλέυσης τη νύχτα, όπως ισχυρίσθηκαν κάποιοι από το πλήρωμα;;;

----------


## High1

> Γνωρίζει κάποιος θετικά: 1. Το συγκεκριμένο σκάφος επιτρέπεται να πλέει σε καιρό μέχρι πόσων μποφώρ;;; (αληθεύει το 6;; 2. Είναι ακριβές ότι δεν έχει άδεια πλέυσης τη νύχτα, όπως ισχυρίσθηκαν κάποιοι από το πλήρωμα;;;


1. Στα ταχύπλοα δεν μετράμε τα μποφώρ όπως στα συμβατικά, αλλά το ύψος κύματος και τους περιορισμούς που έχει ο τύπος του σκάφους σύμφωνα με την ένταση και τη διεύθυνση του ανέμου που πνέουν!
2. ¶δεια πλέυσης κλπ πιστοποιητικά που κρίνουν ένα πλοίο αξιόπλοο, δεν τα γνωρίζουν τα πληρώματα,οι λοστρομάρες,τα επικούρια, κλπ που συνήθως αερολογούν και τα "ξέρουν όλα", αλλά οι αρμόδιες αρχές που επιθεωρούν το πλοίο και εκδίδουν τα πιστοποιητικά!!

----------


## NGV Liamone

> Κι όταν είχα την τόλμη να το χαρακτηρίσω "σαράβαλο" με απείλησαν ότι θα μου κλείσουν το account.... Ειλικρινά λυπάμαι για λογαριασμό τους! Διαβάστε λίγο πιο πάνω!


Νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να το τραβάμε άλλο. Είπαμε κάποια πράγματα, υπήρξε ο αντίλογος κάποια πράγματα δικαιώνουν τη μια πλευρά κάποια άλλα την άλλη αλλά δεν χρειάζεται πλέον χρησιμοποιούμε οξείς χαρακτηρισμούς. Ασ αρκεστούμε στην καταγραφή γεγονότων/συμβάντων. Έτσι κι αλλιώς από ότι φαίνεται θα έχουμε αρκετή δουλειά :Wink:

----------


## rjjjh2004

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.... Και χθες δεμένο απέναντι από τον ¶γιο Σπυρίδωνα το πήρε το μάτι μου...

----------


## hsw

Το Super Jet χθες, δεμένο στον Πειραιά, αφού το προγραμματισμένο του δρομολόγιο παρέμεινε ανεκτέλεστο.

----------


## speedrunner

Πριν απο λίγο στην Φολέγανδρο.

----------


## sea world

> Σε διαμαρτυρία προς το υπουργείο εμπορικής ναυτιλίας προέβη ο πρόεδρος της κοινότητας Φολεγάνδρου για τις συνεχείς ακυρώσεις δρομολογίων του Super Jet.


KAI AP'OTI FAINETAI, TO YPOYRGEIO DEN EMEINE ME STAYRWMENA XERIA...... :Wink: 

*Πρόστιμο 20.000 ευρώ στο «Super Jet» για ελλειπή ενημέρωση επιβατών*


Διοικητικό πρόστιμο ύψους 20.000 ευρώ επέβαλε το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Πειραιώς στην πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του ταχύπλοου σκάφους «*Super* *Jet*», πλοιοκτησίας _Μ.Ηλιόπουλου_, διότι δεν μερίμνησε, ως όφειλε, να ενημερώσει τους επιβάτες του σκάφους για την μηχανική βλάβη που παρουσιάσθηκε στο σκάφος. 

Το συγκεκριμένο σκάφος το Σάββατο 13 Ιουνίου επρόκειτο να εκτελέσει το δρομολόγιο προς Μήλο - Φολέγανδρο - Θήρα - Αμοργό - Κουφονήσια με 300 επιβάτες αλλά υπέστη μηχανική βλάβη και δεν το ολοκλήρωσε επιστρέφοντας στον Πειραιά. 

Κύκλοι του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας σημείωσαν στο TheSeaNation ότι στο πλαίσιο της πολιτικής εφαρμογής της Χάρτας των επιβατών, που σημαίνει έγκαιρη ενημέρωσή τους για κάθε καθυστέρηση ή πρόβλημα, θα «είναι αυστηρό έναντι κάθε εταιρείας που οι πράξεις της στρέφονται κατά των πολιτών – επιβατών».

Σε ανακοίνωση του ΥΕΝ σχετικά με το πρόστιμο σημειώνεται ότι επιβλήθηκε στη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία, «διότι δεν μερίμνησε, ως όφειλε, τόσο για την ενημέρωση των επιβατών εντός του πλοίου, αναφορικά με καθυστερημένη εκτέλεση εγκεκριμένου δρομολογίου συνεπεία παρουσιασθείσας μηχανικής βλάβης, όσο και για την έκδοση σχετικής δημόσιας ανακοίνωσης».


APO: TheSeanation.gr

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> KAI AP'OTI FAINETAI, TO YPOYRGEIO DEN EMEINE ME STAYRWMENA XERIA......
> 
> *Πρόστιμο 20.000 ευρώ στο «Super Jet» για ελλειπή ενημέρωση επιβατών*
> 
> 
> Διοικητικό πρόστιμο ύψους 20.000 ευρώ επέβαλε το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Πειραιώς στην πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του ταχύπλοου σκάφους «*Super* *Jet*», πλοιοκτησίας _Μ.Ηλιόπουλου_, διότι δεν μερίμνησε, ως όφειλε, να ενημερώσει τους επιβάτες του σκάφους για την μηχανική βλάβη που παρουσιάσθηκε στο σκάφος. 
> 
> Το συγκεκριμένο σκάφος το Σάββατο 13 Ιουνίου επρόκειτο να εκτελέσει το δρομολόγιο προς Μήλο - Φολέγανδρο - Θήρα - Αμοργό - Κουφονήσια με 300 επιβάτες αλλά υπέστη μηχανική βλάβη και δεν το ολοκλήρωσε επιστρέφοντας στον Πειραιά. 
> 
> ...


Πολλι καλα του εκαναν  να και μια φορα που λιτουργισε και κατι σιμφονα με το νομο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vageliss23

Δουλεύει τίποτα σωστά σ' αυτό το καράβι τελικά;

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Δουλεύει τίποτα σωστά σ' αυτό το καράβι τελικά;


Μπα δεν νομιζω σε ενα ποσαφτο ταξιδι που ειχα κανει προσεξα μια τεραστια αλαγι εχουν αλαξι τις tv τρομερι ανακενισι !!Σαν δεν ντρεποναι λιγο δεν μπορουν οχι μιχανικα να το φτιαξουν αλα ουτε ενα καθισμα καινουργιο δεν μπορουν να του βαλουν... Και μετα διαφιμιζει η ετιαρια πολιτελεια ταχιτιτα και ασφαλεια δεν μπορω να καταλαβω που τα βλεπουν αυτα που λενε  :Confused:  ..

----------


## rjjjh2004

Δυστυχώς το εν λόγω διοικητικό πρόστιμο μπορεί να προσβληθεί στα διοικητικά δικαστήρια και εν τέλει να μην πληρωθεί ποτέ.

----------


## vageliss23

Με βλέπω αύριο κιόλας να αλλάζω τα εισητήρια. Ας πρόσεχαν!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Με βλέπω αύριο κιόλας να αλλάζω τα εισητήρια. Ας πρόσεχαν!


Να τα αλαξεις να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα φτασεις στον προρισμο σου κανονικα ...αλειθεια για που μιπος θα μας επισκευθεις?? :Surprised:

----------


## parianos

Στη Σαντορινη....

SUPERJET (1).jpg

SUPERJET (2).jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Εδώ και αρκετή ώρα το πλοίο πηγαίνει με χαμηλή ταχύτητα κάτω των 20 μιλίων,

----------


## leonidas

> Εδώ και αρκετή ώρα το πλοίο πηγαίνει με χαμηλή ταχύτητα κάτω των 20 μιλίων,


Φιλε νομιζω πως εδω και ωρες εχει κολλησει το ais... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## plori

> Εδώ και αρκετή ώρα το πλοίο πηγαίνει με χαμηλή ταχύτητα κάτω των 20 μιλίων,


 H απάντηση εδώ  http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=51191

----------


## Karavostasis

Τι 'χες Γιαννη, τι 'χα παντα.

----------


## speedrunner

Απο ότι βλέπω στο AIS βγήκε για ένα δοκιμαστικό έξω απο τον Πειραιά και τώρα επιστρέφει, λογικά απιδιωρθώθηκε η βλάβη και θα κάνει το ταξίδι του με καθηστέρηση.

----------


## speedrunner

Για να καλύψει την διαφορά που προέκυψε απο την καθυστέρηση αντί για Μήλο - Φολέγανδρο - Σαντορίνη - Αμοργό - Κουφωνήσι - Σαντορίνη - Φολέγανδρο - Μήλο - Πειραιά θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο *Σαντορίνη - Αμοργό - Κουφωνήσι - Σαντορίνη - Φολέγανδρο - Μήλο - Πειραιά*

----------


## dokimakos21

Αναχωριση την Πεμπτη 16/07/09 απο το μεγαλο λιμανι

P7160006.JPG

P7160007.JPG

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Αναχωριση την Πεμπτη 16/07/09 απο το μεγαλο λιμανι
> 
> P7160006.JPG
> 
> P7160007.JPG


Μπράβο πολύ ωραιές !!

----------


## speedrunner

Στο αποψινό δρομολόγιο του πλοίου απο Σαντορίνη για Φολέγανδρο κατα την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού μια 28χρονη Αγγλίδα άρχισε να μην νιώθει πολύ καλά και στην συνέχεια έχασε τις αισθήσεις της, κατα τον κατάπλου του πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου μεταφέρθηκε στο Π.Π.Ι. Φολεγάνδρου όπου δυστηχώς διαπιστώθηκε ο θάνατος της.

----------


## speedrunner

_Την τελευταία της πνοή άφησε στο Κέντρο Υγείας Φολέγανδρου, μια 26χρονη Αγγλίδα τουρίστρια._
_ Η άτυχη κοπέλα ταξίδευε ακτοπλοϊκώς με το επιβατηγό πλοίο «Super Jet” που εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Σαντορίνη – Πειραιάς, συνοδευόμενη από τον σύζυγό της._ 
_Σύμφωνα με το ΥΕΝΑΝΠ, κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού και κάτω από αδιευκρίνιστες συνθήκες, μέλος του πληρώματος του πλοίου εντόπισε την 26χρονη αναίσθητη στην τουαλέτα του ταχύπλοου._
_ Αμέσως ειδοποίησε τον πλοίαρχο, ο οποίος άλλαξε ρότα και κατέπλευσε στη Φολέγανδρο, προκειμένου να παρασχεθούν στη γυναίκα οι πρώτες βοήθειες._ 
_Ασθενοφόρο μετέφερε την τουρίστρια στο Κέντρο Υγείας  του νησιού, όπου και απεβίωσε._ 
_Οι πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι τα αίτια θανάτου της 26χρονης ήταν παθολογικά, εντούτοις η νεκροψία- νεκροτομή που ήδη παραγγέλθηκε, αναμένεται να ρίξει φως στο μυστήριο του θανάτου της. 
_
www.zougla.gr

*2 διορθώσεις μόνο*
*
1) Το πλοίο δεν άλλαξε ρότα, απλά κατέπλευσε στο επόμενο λιμάνι 
του δρομολογίου του όπου ήταν και το κοντινότερο.*
*
2) Η κοπέλα δεν απεβίωσε στο Ιατρείο αλλά μέσα στο πλοίο, στο ιατρέιο διαπιστώθηκε ο θανατός της.*

----------


## leonidas

> _Την τελευταία της πνοή άφησε στο Κέντρο Υγείας Φολέγανδρου, μια 26χρονη Αγγλίδα τουρίστρια._
> _ Η άτυχη κοπέλα ταξίδευε ακτοπλοϊκώς με το επιβατηγό πλοίο «Super Jet” που εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Σαντορίνη – Πειραιάς, συνοδευόμενη από τον σύζυγό της._ 
> _Σύμφωνα με το ΥΕΝΑΝΠ, κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού και κάτω από αδιευκρίνιστες συνθήκες, μέλος του πληρώματος του πλοίου εντόπισε την 26χρονη αναίσθητη στην τουαλέτα του ταχύπλοου._
> _ Αμέσως ειδοποίησε τον πλοίαρχο, ο οποίος άλλαξε ρότα και κατέπλευσε στη Φολέγανδρο, προκειμένου να παρασχεθούν στη γυναίκα οι πρώτες βοήθειες._ 
> _Ασθενοφόρο μετέφερε την τουρίστρια στο Κέντρο Υγείας  του νησιού, όπου και απεβίωσε._ 
> _Οι πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι τα αίτια θανάτου της 26χρονης ήταν παθολογικά, εντούτοις η νεκροψία- νεκροτομή που ήδη παραγγέλθηκε, αναμένεται να ρίξει φως στο μυστήριο του θανάτου της. 
> _
> www.zougla.gr
> 
> ...



Κριμα την κοπελα...Τι να γινει ομως... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hsw

Έβγαλε τη Μήλο από το δρομολόγιο το Super Jet? Γιατί ούτε χθες ούτε σήμερα προσέγγισε στο λιμάνι της Μήλου... Και σήμερα ούτε στα Κατάπολα... Λόγω κακοκαιρίας;

----------


## speedrunner

Το ε/γ Super Jet παραμένει δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Μήλου, λόγω της αποκόλλησης, εν πλω, πλωραίουπαραπέτου. Στο λιμάνι περιμένουν 362 ταξιδιώτες με προορισμό Φολέγανδρο, Σαντορίνη, Αμοργό, Κουφονήσια.

www.marinews.gr

_Υ.Γ. Σύμφωνα με την τελευταία πληροφόρηση που είχαμε το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει απο Μήλο στις 18:40 για Φολέγανδρο - Πειραιά_

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

αμαν φετος με αυτα τα πλοια της  seajet

----------


## NGV Liamone

> αμαν φετος με αυτα τα πλοια της seajet


γιατί το λες αυτό:-D

----------


## plori

Νομίζω οτι η αρχές αλλά και η εταιρεία υπερβάλουν και ταλαιπωρούν τον κόσμο ,και εννοώ ενα πλοίο τέτοιου μεγέθους και με προηγούμενο "ατύχημα" απο την φορτούνα δεν το αφήνουν να φευγει για δρομολόγιο.Με 8 μποφόρ βοριά, εαν δούμε της πορείες των πλοίων σήμερα όλες έχουν παρακάμψεις.Λάθος τους.

----------


## speedrunner

> Το ε/γ Super Jet παραμένει δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Μήλου, λόγω της αποκόλλησης, εν πλω, πλωραίουπαραπέτου. Στο λιμάνι περιμένουν 362 ταξιδιώτες με προορισμό Φολέγανδρο, Σαντορίνη, Αμοργό, Κουφονήσια.
> 
> www.marinews.gr
> 
> _Υ.Γ. Σύμφωνα με την τελευταία πληροφόρηση που είχαμε το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει απο Μήλο στις 18:40 για Φολέγανδρο - Πειραιά_


Τελικά το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει κενό επιβατών για Πειραιά για επιδιόρθωση την ζημιάς.

UPDATE:Ούτε και αυτό...θα κάτσει Σαντορίνη και θα συνεχίσει αύριο το δρομολόγιο του απο εκεί.

----------


## speedrunner

*"Τσακισμένο" έφτασε στη Μήλο το Super Jet!* 

 		 			Δευτέρα, 27 Ιουλίου 2009, 14:04 		

 		 Έδεσε στη Μήλο, με τσακισμένο το πλωραίο παραπέτο. Το Super Jet, έφυγε το πρωί από τον Πειραιά με 473 συνολικά επιβάτες με προορισμό το όμορφο νησί των Κυκλάδων. 

Λίγο πριν φτάσει στη Μήλο, ο πλοίαρχος ανέφερε στη Λιμενική Αρχή ότι αποκολλήθηκε το πλωραίο παραπέτο του καταμαράν λόγω του έντονου κυματισμού! Στις 13:00 το μεσημέρι, το Super Jet έδεσε στο λιμάνι της Μήλου, όπου του απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους έως ότου αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη.  

*Δείτε τη φωτογραφία που έστειλε αναγνώστης στη zougla.gr.*

Η ταλαιπωρία για τους 111 επιβάτες με τελικό προορισμό τη Μήλο τελείωσε. Δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο, όμως, με τους υπόλοιπους, οι οποίοι αναμένεται να προωθηθούν εντός της ημέρας στους προορισμούς τους. 

Πρόκειται για 137 τουρίστες με προορισμό την Φολέγανδρο, 55 την Θήρα, 72 την Αμοργό και 98 τα Κουφονήσια. 





WWW.ZOUGLA.GR


Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΊΑ ΤΑ ΛΈΕΙ ΌΛΑ

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

την εφαγε για τα καλα το καραβι..βασικα ισως για το δρομολογιο που κανει ειναι αρκετα μικρο, αλλα αυτο ειναι θεμα εταιριας..ξερει κανεις ποτε θα δρομολογηθει ξανα?

----------


## dokimakos21

> την εφαγε για τα καλα το καραβι..βασικα ισως για το δρομολογιο που κανει ειναι αρκετα μικρο, αλλα αυτο ειναι θεμα εταιριας..ξερει κανεις ποτε θα δρομολογηθει ξανα?


 
Θα συμφωνισω απολυτα φιλε μου για αυτο που λες...Ειναι πολυ μικρο για την γραμμη που κανει....!!Βεβαια αυτοι πονταρουν στην ταχυτητα αλλα μονο αυτη δεν φτανει...!!Πιστευω οτι το πλοιο 8α επεδιδε καλυτερα σε μια αλλη γραμμη με λιγοτερα λιμανια κ κοντινοτερες αποστασεις...!!Βλεπε Sea Jet2...!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

εχει ταχυτητα αλλα αυτο δεν αρκει μονο..υπαρχουν αλλα πολυ πιο γρηγορα απο αυτο..το θεμα ειναι η ασφαλεια των επιβατων πανω απ ολα...αλλα οτι και να λεμε η εταιρια θα επιμεληθει επι του θεματος..

----------


## hsw

Απ' ότι φαίνεται επέστρεψε στα δρομολόγιά του το πλοίο. Αναχώρησε από Μήλο για τη συνέχιση του δρομολογίου του αλλά δεν έπιασε στα Κατάπολα της Αμοργού, πηγαίνοντας κατευθείαν Κουφονήσια. Αυτή τη στιγμή, μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Φολεγανδρου.

----------


## captain

Superjet σε μία από τις αφίξεις του στο Κουφονήσι...
DSCN1232.jpg
Ένα μεσημέρι στο στενό Κέρου - Κουφονησίου
DSCN1281.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Απόψε το Super Jet στην επιστροφή του προς Πειραιά μετα την μεγάλη καθυστέρηση που έχει δεν θα προσεγγίσει το λιμάνι της Μήλου. :Confused: :???:

----------


## rjjjh2004

Θα ήταν χρήσιμο κάποιος να μας έβρισκε ένα στατιστικό στοιχείο σχετικά με το εν λόγω σκάφος: Τι ποσοστό των δρομολογίων του έχουν μείνει ανεκτέλεστα ή ατελώς εκτελεσμένα το φετεινό καλοκαίρι...

----------


## Leo

> Θα ήταν χρήσιμο κάποιος να μας έβρισκε ένα στατιστικό στοιχείο σχετικά με το εν λόγω σκάφος: Τι ποσοστό των δρομολογίων του έχουν μείνει ανεκτέλεστα ή ατελώς εκτελεσμένα το φετεινό καλοκαίρι...


Μόνο που εδώ δεν είμαστε ανακριτικό του ΥΕΝ, όχι μόνο γι αυτό το πλοίο αλλά και για όλα τα άλλα. Εδώ είμαστε καραβολάτρες με την σημασία της λέξης.

----------


## speedrunner

Και σήμερα αφου πρώτα ταλαιπώρησε τους επιβάτες μέχρι την Σαντορίνη με εννιά ώρες ταξίδι, αφου πρώτα είχε σταματήσει Μήλο και Φολέγανδρο σταμάτησε στην Σαντορίνη με απαγορευτικό. Η απορία μου είναι γιατί το αφήνουν αυτο το πλοίο να ταξιδεύει με αυτό τον καιρο, ο κόσμος που έβγενε απο το πλοίο ήταν σαν κοτόπουλα.

----------


## speedrunner

Η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του Superjet με ανακοίνωσή της 
ενημερώνει ότι το πλοίο λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών θα παραμείνει στη Σαντορίνη:

<Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι το Ε/Γ -ΚΑΤΑΜΑΡΑΝ πλοίο μας “SUPER JET” λόγω εξαιρετικά δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών και απαγόρευσης απόπλου εξαιτίας θυελλωδών ανέμων παραμένει σήμερα Δευτέρα 10/08/09 στη Σαντορίνη.



Το πλοίο θα επανέλθει στα δρομολόγια του καιρού επιτρέποντος αύριο Τρίτη 11/08/09 και ώρα 12:50 από ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ για ΑΜΟΡΓΟ –ΚΟΥΦΟΝΗΣΙ – ΘΗΡΑ –ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟ –ΜΗΛΟ – ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ>.

www.marinews.gr

----------


## speedrunner

Σήμερα το Super Jet δεν θα προσεγγίσει τα λιμάνια της Μήλου και της Αμοργού λόγω των άσχημων καιρικών συνθηκών

----------


## speedrunner

Απο χθες το πλοίο ξανα άλλαξε ανεμικά και γύρισε σε αυτά που είχε και στην αρχή του καλοκαιριού, αναμενόμενο, τώρα που δεν θα είναι γεμάτο να μπορεί να κάθετε με απαγορευτικό!!!!!!!!!!!! :Cool:

----------


## speedrunner

> Απο χθες το πλοίο ξανα άλλαξε ανεμικά και γύρισε σε αυτά που είχε και στην αρχή του καλοκαιριού, αναμενόμενο, τώρα που δεν θα είναι γεμάτο να μπορεί να κάθετε με απαγορευτικό!!!!!!!!!!!!



Και λόγω αυτού σήμερα αφήνει την Μήλο έξω, _"λόγω πολύ δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών ( άνεμοι Β-ΒΔ 7 b)"_ όπως αναφέρει και σημερινό το δελτίο τύπου της εταιρίας.

----------


## Leo

Το πρωί, φέυγοντας απο τον Πειραιά στην κίνηση έδωσε λιμάνι προορισμού Φολέγανδρο. Δηλαδή δεν προέκυψε στην πορεία.....

----------


## speedrunner

> Το πρωί, φέυγοντας απο τον Πειραιά στην κίνηση έδωσε λιμάνι προορισμού Φολέγανδρο. Δηλαδή δεν προέκυψε στην πορεία.....


Δεν είπα ότι προέκυψε στην πορεία,...

----------


## speedrunner

Λάθος μήνυμα.....
Παρακαλώ να διαγραφή

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο απο χθες το μεσημέρι είναι δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης λόγω των ισχυρών ανέμων που επικρατούν στην περιοχή.

----------


## speedrunner

Χθες το πλοίο έκανε το τελευταίο του δρομολόγιο στην γραμμή Πειραιάς - Μήλος - Φολέγανδρος - Σαντορίνη - Κατάπολα - Κουφονήσι, 
σήμερα θα αναχωρήσει απο Πειραιά στις 10:00 για  Μύκονο - Νάξο - Ίο - Σαντορίνη και απο αύριο ξεκινάει  δρομολόγια απο Σαντορίνη για Ίο - Νάξο - Πάρο - Μύκονο.

----------


## leonidas

Τι ειδα στο openseas ???

Μευθαυριο 1/10/09 προσεγγιση στην *Τηνο* αλλα και *ΣΥΡΟ* μετα απο πολλα χρονια ! :shock:

Δρομολογιο απο Θηρα προς Ιο Ναξο Μυκονο Τηνο Συρο Πειραια !!! 

Απο Συρο - Πειραια ... 15:00 - 17:30 , 2 μιση ωρες... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## leonidas

Εκτακτο δρομολογιο προς *Χανια* σημερα.
Αναχωρησε απο τον Πειραια στις 7:15 συμφωνα με το ιστορικο της διαδρομης του απο το syros observer

χωρίς τίτλο111.PNG

Αναμενομενη αφιξη στα Χανια γυρω στις 12:20 με 12:30...συμφωνα με το ios-hellas
χωρίς τίτλο.PNG

----------


## ndimitr93

Το πλοίο σε 3 τέταρτα καταπλέει για πρώτη φορά στο λιμάνι της Σούδας....Ακύρωσα τα πάντα (μαθήματα) και θα βρίσκομαι εκεί!!!!!!!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Ακύρωσα τα πάντα (μαθήματα) και θα βρίσκομαι εκεί!!!!!!!!!


χαχαχαχχα!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:ετσι μπραβο!!πανω απ ολα το καθηκον!! :Very Happy: αντε περιμενουμε! :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Το SUPERJET καταπλέει για πρώτη φορά στη Σούδα...Αφιερωμένες σε όλους σας!!!!!

Μετά από πολλά χρόνια ο κόλπος της Σούδας υποδέχεται ένα ταχύπλοο...
PA020851.jpg

Είναι το δελφινάκι της εταιρείας...
PA020890.jpg

Πλησιάζει για να δέσει...
PA020921.jpg

Δένοντας τον πλώριο κάβο...
PA020925.jpg

Δένοντας τον πρύμνιο...
PA020938.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Παραμονή...
PA020948.jpg

Βάζουμε μπρος μετά από την πετρέλευση...
PA020983.jpg

Μετά από τρεις προσπάθειες ξεκολάμε από τον ντόκο...
PA021013.jpg

Στροφή...
PA021021.jpg

Και ρότα για Πειραιά...
PA021045.jpg

ΤΕΛΟΣ

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Nίκο υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!!!!!!Τα χρώματα του ταχυπλόου ταιριάζουν πολύ με το ''Κρητικό'' τοπίο!!!!*
*Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το πλήρες ρεπορτάζ από την πρώτη άφιξη του Super Jet στο λιμάνι της Σούδας!!!!!!*

----------


## MILTIADIS

παλι καλα που ξεκολλησε απο τον ντοκο ακεραιο και δεν ειχε κανενα ατυχημα οπως το καλοκαιρι.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
ευγε Νκολα(ndimitr93)!! :Smile:

----------


## ndimitr93

> παλι καλα που ξεκολλησε απο τον ντοκο ακεραιο και δεν ειχε κανενα ατυχημα οπως το καλοκαιρι..
> ευγε Νκολα(ndimitr93)!!


Αφού μας έλουσε πρώτα καλά καλά!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

_Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Νίκο..._

----------


## ndimitr93

¶λλη μία για τους καλούς φίλους Nissos Mykonos, MILTIADIS και polykas!!!! :Very Happy: 
PA021007.jpg

Υ.Γ. Το χέρι είναι του συναδέλφου αναπληρωτή ανταποκριτή :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Το Super Jet στο λιμάνι της Σούδας... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

¶κυρη ερώτηση αλλά θα τη κάνω,ο λόγος επίσκεψης στη Σούδα ήταν για δρομολόγια ή για κάποιο έκτακτο λόγο?

----------


## Leo

Μετέφερε μέρος του εκλογικού σώματος.... δηλαδή, σίγουρα κάποιο κόμμα το είχε ναυλώσει.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Μετέφερε μέρος του εκλογικού σώματος.... δηλαδή, σίγουρα κάποιο κόμμα το είχε ναυλώσει.


Είχε ναυλωθεί από κόμμα.......αλλα δεν λεμε απο ποιο....... :Wink:

----------


## nkr

Μανουβρα του SUPER JET στο λιμανι του Αθηνιου.Αφιερωμενη στον ndimitri.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1259432241
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1259432258
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1259432269

----------


## ndimitr93

¶φιξη στην Σούδα, 5-10-09........
Αφιερωμένη στον nkr.....
PA050574.jpg

----------


## sg3

το σουπερτζετ με το σιτζετ2 βρισκονται στον πειραια διπλα-διπλα μπραστα απο τα φλαινγκατ1,2!

----------


## nkr

To SUPER JET στον Πειραια.Αφιερωμενη στους tss apollon,ndimitri,dokimakos,cpt babis,nautical,cataman,laz 94 και Εργης.


http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1260034432

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αναχώρηση του Σούπερ τζετ από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά..Τον Ιούλιο που μας πέρασε...
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους ndimitr93 και nkr.* 
PICT1570_resize_52155122009.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Το SuperJet στο Ηράκλειο!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67897

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Το SuperJet στο Ηράκλειο!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67897


Πω πω ρε παιδια καλα αυτο το βαπορι που ανεβαζετε φωτο του κιολας!! ειναι ενα μοναδικο αριστουργιμα που κατασκευασθικε ποτε σε ναυπιγειο!! :Confused:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Superjet*...Πειραιας 31-10-2009.

PHOTO 017.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SEA JET  αφιξη στην ραφηνα τον οκτωβριο του 1996, με πλοιαρχο το καταπληκτικο Γιωργο Καζεπιδη

film (435).jpg

----------


## xidianakis

25/9/2009. ηρακλειο. εκανε μερικα εκτακτα δρομολογια για τις εκλογες....


25092009_002.jpg

25092009_003.jpg

25092009_005.jpg



για τον Κωστα (ben bruce)

----------


## speedrunner

Απο ότι μαθαίνω φέτος το πλοίο θα ταξιδέψει με τις μηχανές του SeaJets2!!!!!

----------


## Leo

> Απο ότι μαθαίνω φέτος το πλοίο θα ταξιδέψει με τις μηχανές του SeaJets2!!!!!


Αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτό είναι καλό. Διότι το αδελφάκι του έχει τρελαθεί στα διπλα και τριπλά δρομολόγια και αυτές δεν θα είναι ξεκούραστες. Αλλά ας περιμένουμε και θα δούμε.

----------


## xidianakis

> Αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτό είναι καλό. Διότι το αδελφάκι του έχει τρελαθεί στα διπλα και τριπλά δρομολόγια και αυτές δεν θα είναι ξεκούραστες. Αλλά ας περιμένουμε και θα δούμε.


αν γινει μια καλη επισκευη στις μηχανες αλλα και στο ολο πλοιο, θα βγαλει τη χρονια χωρις προβληματα!

----------


## speedrunner

Πιστεύω πως σκοπός της εταιρίας είναι να "τσιμπήσει" το πλοίο 4-5 μιλάκια παραπάνω. Τώρα κατα πόσο θα βγάλει την σεζόν χωρίς μηχανικά προβλήματα αυτό θα το δούμε, πάντως και πέρυσι τα προβλήματα του δεν ήταν μηχανικά απλά το έσκιζαν τα κύματα στην κυριολεξία!!!!

----------


## Leo

Αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά από τα συμφραζόμενα θα κάνει τα ίδια δρομολόγια όπως πέρισυ? Αν ναι, σίγουρα είναι πολύ μεγάλο δρομολόγια και απροστάτευτο από τον καιρό.

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο αναμένεται να ξεκινήσει στις 21 Μαΐου καθημερινά δρομολόγια από Πειραιά(07:00) για Μήλο - Φολέγανδρο - Σαντορίνη - Αμοργό - Κουφονήσι - Νάξο και επιστροφή, και απο ότι ακούω θα αλλάξει και όνομα και απο Super Jet θα γίνει Champion Jet!!!( εσείς του Πειραιά έχετε δει καμιά αλλαγή στο όνομα?) και με τις μηχανές του seajet2 αναμένεται να πιάσει άνετα τα 34 μίλια υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα!!!!


_update: Τελικά για την αλλαγή του ονόματος έμαθα ότι το αίτημα της εταιρίας δεν έγινε δεκτό!!!!_

----------


## xidianakis

> Το πλοίο αναμένεται να ξεκινήσει στις 21 Μαΐου καθημερινά δρομολόγια (εκτός Τρίτης) από Πειραιά(07:00) για Μήλο - Φολέγανδρο - Σαντορίνη - Αμοργό - Κουφονήσι - Νάξο και επιστροφή, και απο ότι ακούω θα αλλάξει και όνομα και απο Super Jet θα γίνει Champion Jet!!!( εσείς του Πειραιά έχετε δει καμιά αλλαγή στο όνομα?) και με τις μηχανές του seajet2 αναμένεται να πιάσει άνετα τα 34 μίλια υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα!!!!


το κυριο θεμα δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τοσο η ταχυτητα μιας και αν εχει καιρο δεν θα πηγαινει ουτε με 30, αλλα θα ειναι ασφαλες σε τετοιο ταξιδι ή θα βαρεθουμε παλι φετος το καλοκαιρι να βλεπουμε δημοσιευσεις για ανεκτελεστα δρομολογια??

----------


## rjjjh2004

Πολύ το φοβάμαι ότι και φέτος θα μετράμε ανεκτέλεστα δρομολόγια και οι ξενοδόχοι Φολεγάνδρου και Αμοργού θα τραβάνε τα μαλλιά τους...

----------


## speedrunner

> Πολύ το φοβάμαι ότι και φέτος θα μετράμε ανεκτέλεστα δρομολόγια και οι ξενοδόχοι Φολεγάνδρου και Αμοργού θα τραβάνε τα μαλλιά τους...


Αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο φίλε μου!!!!! :Sad:

----------


## noulos

> Απο ότι μαθαίνω φέτος το πλοίο θα ταξιδέψει με τις μηχανές του SeaJets2!!!!!


Και το Seajet2 με τι θα ταξιδέψει;

----------


## speedrunner

> Και το Seajet2 με τι θα ταξιδέψει;



Νομίζω καινούριες!!!!

----------


## noulos

> Νομίζω καινούριες!!!!


Καλό ακούγεται αυτό!!!  :Wink: 
Δεν θα΄πρεπε να είχαν ξεκινήσει όμως; Το Πάσχα έρχεται!!!

----------


## speedrunner

¶νοιξαν τα πλάνα του πλοίου για κρατήσεις απο 21 Μαΐου εως 13 Σεπτεμβρίου  με μερικώς τροποποιημένο δρομολόγιο απο ότι είχα αναφέρει ποιο πάνω:

*Πειραιά - Μήλο - Φολέγανδρο - Σαντορίνη - Νάξο - Κουφονήσι - Αμοργό - Σαντορίνη - Φολέγανδρο - Μήλο - Πειραιά!!!*

Η αναχώρηση απο Πειραιά για Μάιο, Ιούνιο και Σεπτέμβριο θα είναι στις 07:25 και για Ιούλιο ¶υγουστο στις 07:00

Επίσης η εταιρία ενημέρωσε ότι: Σε περίπτωση αδυναμίας προσέγγισης στην Μήλο λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών το πλοίο θα προσεγγίζει στην Κίμωλο και οι επιβάτες για Μήλο θα προωθούνται με μέριμνα και φροντίδα της εταιρείας.

----------


## Stylianos

το πλοίο βρίσκεται στον Πειραιά σε πολύ ασχημη κατασταση...σκουριές παντου,καλύματα κ.α αναρωτιέμαι τι θα δουμε παλι φετος...

----------


## speedrunner

> το πλοίο βρίσκεται στον Πειραιά σε πολύ ασχημη κατασταση...σκουριές παντου,καλύματα κ.α αναρωτιέμαι τι θα δουμε παλι φετος...


Μιλάς για σήμερα γατί το πλοίο αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να κατέβηκε απο την δεξαμενή την Τρίτη, οπότε πρέπει να λάμπει!!!!

----------


## Stylianos

οχι,μιλούσα γενικά,μακάρι παντως να μην βγαλει προβλήματα και να:grin: ειναι καλοτάξιδο!

----------


## rjjjh2004

Γνωρίζει κανείς θετικά με καιρό μέχρι πόσων μποφώρ επιτρέπεται να ταξιδεύει το συγκεκριμένο σκάφος;;;

----------


## vinman

*Aναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά ένα πρωινό του περσινού Ιουλίου!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85718

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85719

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85720

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85721

*Για τους φίλους Thanasis89,Leo,Trakman,dokimakos21,Nikos_V!*

----------


## Thanasis89

> *Aναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά ένα πρωινό του περσινού Ιουλίου!!*
> *Για τους φίλους Thanasis89,Leo,Trakman,dokimakos21,Nikos_V!*


Φοβερές λήψεις Μάνο ! Μπράβο ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ !  :Wink:

----------


## Super Jet

Απίστευτες! Τέλεια χρώμματα!

----------


## speedrunner

Απο ότι φαίνεται το πλοίο δεν είναι έτοιμο ακόμη για να ξεκινήσει και έτσι για αρχή τουλάχιστον τα δρομολόγια του θα εκτελούνται απο το FlyingCat 3 με κάποιες αλλαγές στις ώρες όπως είναι φυσικό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SuperJet όπως το συνέλαβε ο φακός στις 18/05/2010. :Wink:  

SUPER JET 01 18-05-2010.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Δοκιμαστικό εκτέλεσε το πλοίο σήμερα στον Σαρωνικό, πρώτη δοκιμή των μηχανών γι αυτό κινήθηκε και σε χαμηλές ταχύτητες, η εταιρία προσπαθεί να ετοιμάσει το πλοίο για να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του που προς το παρόν εκτελούνται απο το Flying Cat 3.

----------


## hsw

Με τι ταχύτητα αναμένεται να ταξιδεύει με την αλλαγή που έγινε;

----------


## Amorgos66

...αν ειναι να αρχισει τα περσινά του κατορθώματα,...να κάτσει εκει που 
είναι...!!
Μια χαρα είναι η Ιπτάμενη Γάτα 3 ... :Cool: ....

----------


## xidianakis

γνωριζετε ποτε θα αρχισει τα δρομολογια του?? :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## speedrunner

Όπως αναφέρω μόλις 3 post ποιο πάνω θα ξεκινήσει μόλις ετοιμαστεί. προς το παρόν τα δρομολόγια του σίγουρα μέχρι και την Πέμπτη θα εκτελούνται απο το FlyinCat 3.

----------


## NGV Liamone

> ...αν ειναι να αρχισει τα περσινά του κατορθώματα,...να κάτσει εκει που 
> είναι...!!
> Μια χαρα είναι η Ιπτάμενη Γάτα 3 .......


Μια χαρά τα λές...

----------


## rjjjh2004

Το ότι σήμερα το πρωί ή Γάτα 3 έφυγε με τρία τέταρτα καθυστέρηση τίνος ευθύνη είναι;;;

----------


## speedrunner

> Το ότι σήμερα το πρωί ή Γάτα 3 έφυγε με τρία τέταρτα καθυστέρηση τίνος ευθύνη είναι;;;



Το γατάκι σήμερα έφυγε ακριβώς στην ώρα του (08:20), είμαι σίγουρος γιατί το παρακολουθούσα απο το AIS το πρωί!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Δοκιμαστικό αυτή την ώρα για το πλοίο με ταχύτητα που αγγίζει τα 35,8 Knots

----------


## marsant

Mια χαρα, μακαρι να μην εχει προβληματα παλι ομως γιατι εχει ταλαιπωρησει πολυ κοσμο στο παρελθον.

----------


## Leo

Χθεσινή, για το όμωνυμο μέλος

DSCN8618sjet.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

Ευχαριστω πολυ Leo για την αφιεροση. πολυ ωμορφη φωτογραφία.

----------


## speedrunner

Ένα μικρό δοκιμαστικό σήμερα για το πλοίο και επιστροφή στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στην ακτή Κονδύλη.

----------


## speedrunner

Ξανά δοκιμαστικό για το πλοίο σήμερα και απο αύριο ξεκινάει τα δρομολόγια του επιτέλους ( 18 ημέρες μετά τον αρχικό προγραμματισμό), και τελειώνουν τα έκτακτα του Flyincat3.

----------


## sg3

το superjet στο δρομολογιο του εχει προσθεσει και την ναξο:http://www.seajets.gr/gr/index.php?o...d=58&Itemid=23

----------


## speedrunner

> το superjet στο δρομολογιο του εχει προσθεσει και την ναξο:http://www.seajets.gr/gr/index.php?o...d=58&Itemid=23


Έτσι ήταν απο την αρχή δεν την πρόσθεσε τώρα, απλά το FC3 δεν πήγαινε Νάξο γιατί είχε μονό πλήρωμα και δεν του έβγαιναν οι ώρες!!!!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Επιτελους το ''SUPERJET'' ξεκινησε.

----------


## sg3

το  superjet ανεβαζει καλες ταχυτητες:
(σορρυ που ανεβαζω την φοτο απο το word αλλα σαν εικονα jpeg δεν την ανεβαζει)

----------


## speedrunner

Στο χθεσινό δρομολόγιο του πλοίου απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους απο το λιμάνι της Μήλου λόγο των κακών καιρικών συνθηκών(???), το πλοίο αποβίβασε τους επιβάτες στην Μήλο και συνέχισε για Πειραιά κενό επιβατών, οι επιβάτες προωθήθηκαν στον Πειραιά με το πλοίο Αδαμάντιος Κοραής.
Σήμερα το πλοίο δεν αναχώρησε απο τον Πειραιά για το δρομολόγιο του για τον ίδιο λόγο!!!

----------


## rjjjh2004

¶ρχισαν τα όργανα.......... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> ¶ρχισαν τα όργανα..........


Αν δεν άρχιζαν και ταξίδευες, πάλι όργανα θα είχαμε. Που τον αφήνουεν τον..... να ταξιδέυει με μποφόρια κλπ κλπ (αυτά τα έχεις πει εσύ, δεν τα φαντάζομαι). Τουλάχιστον αυτά τα όργανα που επέβαλαν οι λιμενικές αερχές, είναι ασφαλέστερα από αυτά, εν πλώ.

----------


## rjjjh2004

1. Συνήθως σε αγνώστους και μάλιστα πρεσβύτερους έχω μάθει να μιλάω στον πληθυντικό.
2. Αν εξέφρασα αντίρρηση σε κάτι (πέρσι), αυτό είναι ότι θεωρώ - αυτή είναι η αυστηρά προσωπική μου άποψη - ακατάλληλο το εν λόγω σκάφος για τη γραμμή κι επιζήμιο για τον τουρισμό των νησιών μας.
3. Το λιμεναρχείο πράττει άριστα και απαγορεύει τον απόπλου του για λόγους ασφαλείας των επιβατών. Αυτή πρέπει να είναι η πρώτη προτεαιότητα τόσο των Λιμενικών Αρχών, όσο και του Υπουργείου.
4. Δεν μπορώ να αντιληφθώ γιατί αντιμετωπίζομαι με τόσο μένος! :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Δεν έχω μένος, ούτε εμπάθεια για κάνενα, εσείς έχετε με τους καπεταναίους που τους καταντήσατε *έτσι*. Ο καθε πικραμέμνος λέει και γράφει ότι νομίζει. Είναι σωστό αυτό?

----------


## rjjjh2004

Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ο *τελευταίος που φταίει* είναι ο καπετάνιος. Η Εισαγγελική παραγγελία έπρεπε να εκδοθεί εις βάρος των ιθυνόντων του Υπουργείου!

----------


## Leo

Θα ήθελα να πρσθέσω άλλη μιά ερώτηση, ίσως off topic αλλά πάει γάντι. Πόσους εισαγγελικές παραγγελίες έχετε δει/διαβάσει που συλαμβάνουν πιλότους αεροσκαφών επειδέι στο ταξίδι είχε αναταράξεις ή αεροσκάφη έπεσαν σε καταιγιδοφόρα νέφη στο ταξίδι τους? ή είχε καθυστερήσεις και αλλαγή αεροσκάφους για τεχνικούς λόγους?

Θα ξαναθυμίσω σε όλους ότι στην ομιλία του ο καπτάν Γιώργης Κολυδάς, κατά την διάρκεια της αποχαιρετιστήριας γιορτή προς τιμή του, είπε ότι ο βασικότερος λόγος που άφησε την θάλασσα ήταν η ποινηκοποίηση του επαγγέλματος. Λέει πολλά αυτό νομίζω ε?

----------


## kohili1

δεν ξερω ποσα μπωφορ ειχε στη μηλο,εγω με το μπλου σταρ απο κουφονησι-πειραια δεν καταλαβα τιποτα.
ΟΧΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΙΝΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ-ΕΙΣΠΡΑΚΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ- ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΗΜΑΤΟΣ,αυτα για τους ΗΡΩΕΣ ΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ.
γι αυτους που δινουν αδεια σ αυτα τα κονσερβοκουτια να ταξιδευουν αυτες τις θαλασσες και αυτες τις αποστασεις και με αυτο το κοστος,ποιος νομος θα ποινικοποιησει την ταλαιπωρια του επιβατη και τις χαμενες κρατησεις των ξενοδοχων.
ξερουν οτι περυσι εβγαζε τον κοσμο στο κουφονησι και πηγαιναν ΑΜΟΡΓΟ με τον ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗ.
ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ Ο ΤΟΥΡΙΣΤΑΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΟΒΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ 7,ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΛΛ¶ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΗ,ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΑΜΑΝΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ, ΣΕ ΦΟΥΛ ΣΕΖΟΝ.
ΕΛΕΟΣ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ
ΠΙΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΤΟ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΙΣΟ
ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΛΥΠΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΜΑΣ,ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΣΕΒΕΣΤΕ
ΥΣΤ. εδω πληρωνει το κρατος 3 δρομολογια τη βδομαδα με αναχωρηση απο ναξο στις 9 η στις 10 το πρωι για μικρες κυκλαδες,να εξυπηρετησουν ποιον,εξορθολογειστε τουλαχιστον τα δρομολογια. τα τελευταια 20 χρονια οι μικροκυκλαδειτες πηξαμε στις αφιξεις 2 και 3 τη νυχτα απο πειραια

----------


## speedrunner

Μηχανική βλάβη για το πλοίο το οποίο δεν θα εκτελέσει δρομολόγια τουλάχιστον μέχρι και την τρίτη!!!!

----------


## Amorgos66

....σήμερα εγινε ενα απο τα συνηθισμενα περιστατικα....!!
Εμεινε κόσμος αμανατι.......
Και ευτυχώς που βρεθηκε ο Σκοπελίτης στη Σαντορίνη και 
πήρε κάμποσους ξένους για την Αμοργό....
Οι υπόλοιποι,....,ψαχνονται ακομα στα πρακτορεία....!!! :Confused:

----------


## speedrunner

> ....σήμερα εγινε ενα απο τα συνηθισμενα περιστατικα....!!
> Εμεινε κόσμος αμανατι.......
> Και ευτυχώς που βρεθηκε ο Σκοπελίτης στη Σαντορίνη και 
> πήρε κάμποσους ξένους για την Αμοργό....
> Οι υπόλοιποι,....,ψαχνονται ακομα στα πρακτορεία....!!!


Και δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι έχει γίνει απο το πρωί στην Φολέγανδρο, η λέξη χαμός είναι λίγη, 
όσοι πρόλαβαν εισιτήριο πήραν το ¶γιος Γεώργιος (370) απο Φολέγανδρο 
άλλοι το Κεντέρης για Νάξο και μετά Διαγόρα για Πειραιά
άλλοι που δεν πρόλαβαν κανένα απο τα δυο έχουν ξεμείνει και χάνουν τις πτήσεις τους 
και τα άτομα που είναι να έρθουν Φολέγανδρο απο Πειραια - Μήλο - Σαντορίνη ακόμη ψάχνονται!!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο απο σήμερα το πρωί επανήλθε στα δρομολόγια του μετά την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης στην αριστερή μηχανή!!!

----------


## NAXOS

ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΦΙΞΟΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ

IMG_5686.JPG

IMG_5694.JPG

IMG_5696.JPG

IMG_5702.JPG

----------


## speedrunner

Αύριο το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει απο Ραφήνα για το δρομολόγιο του για να αποφύγει την απεργία στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά!!!

----------


## noulos

> Αύριο το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει απο Ραφήνα για το δρομολόγιο του για να αποφύγει την απεργία στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά!!!


Σε λίγα λεπτά καταπλέει στην Ραφήνα μετά από χρόνια!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*SuperJet -Σημερινή πρωινή αναχώρηση 
P7112541.jpg*

----------


## hsw

Το SuperJet έχει μόλις αναχωρήσει από Νάξο και κατευθύνεται προς Κουφονήσι. Αφιερωμένες στον Nikos_V που μας εκπλήσσει ευχάριστα κάθε μέρα με πανέμορφες και ιδιαίτερες φωτογραφίες!!
IMG_2901.JPG
IMG_2906.JPG

----------


## speedrunner

Σήμερα το πλοίο λόγο των ισχυρών ανέμων που επικρατούν στις Κυκλάδες δεν προσέγγισε τα λιμάνια της Μήλου και της Αμοργού.

----------


## rjjjh2004

> δεν ξερω ποσα μπωφορ ειχε στη μηλο,εγω με το μπλου σταρ απο κουφονησι-πειραια δεν καταλαβα τιποτα.
> ΟΧΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΙΝΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ-ΕΙΣΠΡΑΚΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ- ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΗΜΑΤΟΣ,αυτα για τους ΗΡΩΕΣ ΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ.
> γι αυτους που δινουν αδεια σ αυτα τα κονσερβοκουτια να ταξιδευουν αυτες τις θαλασσες και αυτες τις αποστασεις και με αυτο το κοστος,ποιος νομος θα ποινικοποιησει την ταλαιπωρια του επιβατη και τις χαμενες κρατησεις των ξενοδοχων.
> ξερουν οτι περυσι εβγαζε τον κοσμο στο κουφονησι και πηγαιναν ΑΜΟΡΓΟ με τον ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗ.
> ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ Ο ΤΟΥΡΙΣΤΑΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΟΒΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ 7,ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΛΛ¶ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΗ,ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΑΜΑΝΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ, ΣΕ ΦΟΥΛ ΣΕΖΟΝ.
> ΕΛΕΟΣ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ
> ΠΙΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΤΟ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΙΣΟ
> ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΛΥΠΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΜΑΣ,ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΣΕΒΕΣΤΕ
> ΥΣΤ. εδω πληρωνει το κρατος 3 δρομολογια τη βδομαδα με αναχωρηση απο ναξο στις 9 η στις 10 το πρωι για μικρες κυκλαδες,να εξυπηρετησουν ποιον,εξορθολογειστε τουλαχιστον τα δρομολογια. τα τελευταια 20 χρονια οι μικροκυκλαδειτες πηξαμε στις αφιξεις 2 και 3 τη νυχτα απο πειραια


Δηλώνω υπέρ της αναζήτησης ποινικών ευθυνών από τους ιθύνοντες του αρμόδιου Υπουργείο που αφήνουν για μια ακόμα χρονικά αυτό το "πλοίο" να ταξιδεύει στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή! Επίσης είμαι υπέρ της αναζήτησης ποινικών ευθυνών από την πλοιοκτησία. Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι ορθό να θεωρούνται ποινικά υπεύθυνοι οι πλοίαρχοι!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Σας  γνωρίζουμε ότι το  “SUPERJET”  την προσεχή Τρίτη 14/09/10 θα εκτελέσει έκτακτο δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά ώρα 07:00  απευθείας  για Σαντορίνη σε ειδική τιμή  προσφοράς.


SEA JETS

----------


## speedrunner

Τελευταίο δρομολόγιο του πλοίου απο Πειραιά σήμερα, απο αύριο θα πραγματοποιεί καθημερινά δρομολόγια απο Σαντορίνη στις 10:00 για Ίο - Νάξο - Πάρο - Μύκονο.
Υ.Γ. Μόνο για αύριο Τρίτη (προς το παρόν) στο δρομολόγιο της επιστροφής απο Μύκονο θα συνεχίσει για Φολέγανδρο - Μήλο και την Τετάρτη θα ξεκινήσει απο Μήλο στις 07:00.
Update: Το ίδιο θα κάνει και την Πέμπτη - Παρασκευή και τις Κυριακές 19 & 26 θα συνεχίσει μέχρι τον Πειραιά

----------


## nkr

Πρωινη αναχωρηση του SUPER JET απο τον Πειραια.Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis 2009,deep blue,speedrunner και σε ολη την παρεα μας!!!



Πανω απο τον Αγ.Γεωργιος

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε nkr, ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση :Wink: .

----------


## giannisk88

Το πλοίο στις 29/9 βρέθηκε στο Ηράκλειο.
Εδώ μία φωτό απο την ώρα που ετοιμαζόταν να δέσει.
Μήπως γνωρίζεται το λόγο της επίσκεψης του?
update---> ψάχνοτας στο νετ βρήκα ότι απο 10/10-25/10 θα εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο Ηράκλειο-Σαντορίνη-Ίο-Νάξο-Πάρο-Μύκονο
DSC00135.jpg

----------


## leonidas

Αύριο 23/10/2010 το ταχύπλοο θα αναχωρήσει από τον Πειραιά (08:00) για προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο για: Σύρο (10:20-10:30), Τήνο(10:55-11:00), Μύκονο (11:15-11:25), Νάξο (12:10-12:10), Ίο ( 13:10-13:15), Θήρα (13:55)

Και την Κυριακή 24/10/2010 επιστροφή δρομολογίου από Θήρα (13:50) για: Ίο (14:30-14:35), Νάξο(15:25-15:35), Μύκονο(16:20-16:30), Τήνο (16:45-16:55), Σύρο (17:20-17:30), Πειραιά (19:40)

----------


## f/b delfini

Πριν απο λιγο στον Πειραια. Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis 2009,deep blue,speedrunner,nkr.http://img832.imageshack.us/i/p24101020120001.jpg/http://img203.imageshack.us/i/p24101020110002.jpg/http://img688.imageshack.us/i/p24101020110001.jpg/

----------


## Nikos_V

> Αύριο 23/10/2010 το ταχύπλοο θα αναχωρήσει από τον Πειραιά (08:00) για προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο για: Σύρο (10:20-10:30), Τήνο(10:55-11:00), Μύκονο (11:15-11:25), Νάξο (12:10-12:10), Ίο ( 13:10-13:15), Θήρα (13:55)
> 
> Και την Κυριακή 24/10/2010 επιστροφή δρομολογίου από Θήρα (13:50) για: Ίο (14:30-14:35), Νάξο(15:25-15:35), Μύκονο(16:20-16:30), Τήνο (16:45-16:55), Σύρο (17:20-17:30), Πειραιά (19:40)


Το Superjet εξω απο το λιμανι της Ερμουπολης 23/10/10 για τον leonida!!! :Very Happy: 

PA230362.JPG

----------


## nkr

Το SUPER JET κατα την διαδικασια αποπλου απο την Μηλο.....
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis 2009,deep blue,tss apollon,Nikos V.,leonidas,
giannisk88 και Καρολο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Super Jet όταν ετοιμαζόταν στις 18/05/2010. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 
Χαρισμένη σε nkr (ευχαριστώ :Wink: ), Nikos_V, f/b delfini & speedrunner. 

SUPER JET 01 18-05-2010.jpg

----------


## nkr

*Προσεγγιζοντας την Σαντορινη....
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,tss apollon,deep blue,speedrunner,Dimitris T. και Καρολο.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr και ανταποδίδω. Το SUPERJET 1 & 2 12-11-2010 στο πλάι της ΝΑΥΣΙ. Χαρισμένη επείσης σε όλους τους φίλους :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

SUPERJET 1& 2 12-11-2010.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο ξεκινάει δρομολόγια στις 20/04, τα πλάνα του πλοίου είναι ανοικτά για κρατήσεις!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Αντανακλάσεις απο το SuperJet στις 19/03/2011 στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε nkr, speedrunner, Nikos_V, f/b delfini, giannisk88 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Razz: .


SUPER JET 01 02 19-03-2011.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

> Αντανακλάσεις απο το SuperJet στις 19/03/2011 στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.
> Χαρισμένη σε nkr, speedrunner, Nikos_V, f/b delfini, giannisk88 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> SUPER JET 01 02 19-03-2011.jpg


Ευχαριστω πάρα πολυ!!!!!!!

----------


## nkr

*Κατα την διαδικασια μανουβρας στον Πειραια.....
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,deep blue,tss apollon,giorgos 249,Dimitris T.,f/b delfini,speedrunner,NikosV.,Leonidas και Καρολο*
100_3980.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr για την υπέροχη αφιέρωση. :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SUPER JET 1 στις 14-04-2011 στο synchrolift το ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε nkr, speedrunner, Nikos_V, f/b delfini, giannisk88, T.S.S APOLLON, giorgos_249, Dimitris T, DeepBlue, Κάρολος και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


SUPER JET 1 04 14-04-2011.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Πριν απο λίγο επέστρεψε απο το δοκιμαστικό του όπου έπιασε μέχρι και 37,2 Knots!!!
Σήμερα στις 15:45 ξεκινάει τα δρομολόγια του!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Και ιδού το superjet σήμερα στις 10:15 κατά τη λήξη του δοκιμαστικού του μπροστά απ' την Ψυττάλεια! Όντως πήγαινε αρκετά μίλια!!!! Εύχομαι καλη σεζόν να έχει το πλοίο!!! Αφιερωμένες σε nkr, f/b delphini & pantelis2009 :Very Happy:  
SL383694.jpgSL383693.jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

Πρώτο δρομολόγιο και άρχισαν τα προβλήματα..
Η αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά έγινε με δυο ώρες καθυστέρηση δηλαδη στις 17:50 αντι 15:45. Επείσης είχε αφιξη στην Σαντορίνη στις 00:30 αντι στις 21:00. Ακόμη το πλοίο δεν αναχώρησε απο Σαντορίνη για Ηράκλειο :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## speedrunner

Το χθεσινό δρομολόγιο απο Σαντορίνη για Ηράκλειο έμεινε ανεκτέλεστο καθώς και το σημερινό δρομολόγια απο Ηράκλειο για Σαντορίνη!!!
Το ταχύπλοο απέπλευσε απο Σαντορίνη στις 10:00 για Φολέγανδρο - Πειραιά αλλα λίγο μετά την αναχώρηση του εκδόθηκε απαγορευτικό και το πλοίο έδεσε στο λιμάνι της Ίου.
Ακόμη δεν είναι γνωστό πότε και αν θα πραγματοποιήσει το σημερινό δρομολόγιο καθώς στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά περιμένουν 396 άτομα με προορισμό την Φολέγανδρο και την Σαντορίνη!!!!

----------


## Κωστάκης

> Σήμερα, στις 11:15, η Λιμενική Αρχή Φολεγάνδρου, ενημερώθηκε από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-ΚΑΤΑΜΑΡΑΝ «SUPERJET» Ν.Π. 10328, το οποίο εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από λιμένα Θήρας προς λιμένες Φολεγάνδρου και Πειραιά, ότι η προσέγγιση στο λιμένα Φολέγανδρου, ήταν επισφαλής λόγω των δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών και κατευθύνεται προς το λιμάνι της Ίου, όπου θα παραμείνει ως την βελτίωση των καιρικών συνθηκών. 
> *Στο λιμένα Φολέγανδρου δεν ανέμενε κανένας επιβάτης προς επιβίβαση, ενώ στο πλοίο δεν επέβαινε κανένας επιβάτης με προορισμό τη Φολέγανδρο.*


Πηγή:  ΥΕΝ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Seajet 1...σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Blue Star Jet_ 
_ Seajet1.jpg_
Seajet1.jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

Αναχώρησε τελικά το ταχύπλοο πριν απο 5 λεπτά από την Ίο. Αναρωτιέμαι εαν θα περάσει από Φολέγανδρο αφού δεν έχει κανέναν επιβάτη με προορισμό το νησί αυτό.

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο μέχρι και αυτή την ώρα βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Ίου και όπως είναι φυσικό το σημερινό δρομολόγιο απο Πειραιά θα μείνει ανεκτέλεστο.
Το πρόβλημα είναι  οι 187 επιβάτες που είχαν προορισμό την Φολέγανδρο καθώς δεν υπάρχει άλλο πλοίο μέχρι το Σάββατο για να φτάσουν στον προορισμό τους. Η λύση που προτείνει η εταιρία είναι να μεταφερθούν με πούλμαν απο τον Πειραιά (αύριο το πρωι στις 5:00 πμ ) στο Λαύριο και απο εκεί να επιβιβαστούν στο Aqua Jewel στις 07:00 για Φολέγανδρο!

----------


## speedrunner

Τα δρομολόγια του ταχυπλόου για το 2013

----------


## leo85

SEA JET 1 σε ένα πρωινό δρομολόγιο.

SEA JET 1 29-06-2012.jpg

SUPERJET

----------


## rafina-lines

Φίλε μου, αυτό είναι το SUPERJET.  :Peaceful:

----------


## Express Pigasos

Σε μια απο τις τελευταιες του αφιξεις ...
εξω απο την Πειραικη στο υψος του μνημειου του αφανους ναυτη..

superjet b.jpgsuperjet a.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SUPER JET 1 όπως το συνέλαβε ο φακός μου στις 27-11-2012 στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου.

SUPER JET 1 01 27-11-2012.jpgSUPER JET 1 02 27-11-2012.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

> ΘΕΜΑ 9 Δρομολόγηση Ε/Γ-Τ/Χ «SUPERJET» στη γραμμή ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ – ΚΥΚΛΑΔΩΝ από 24-4-2013 έως 20-10-2013
> ΚΑΤΑ ΠΛΕΙΟΨΗΦΙΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΗ
> Α) ΣΤΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΥΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΫΠΟΘΕΣΗ ΠΡΟΣΚΟΜΙΣΗΣ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΩΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΙΚΩΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗΣ
> Β) ΣΤΗN ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ ΑΙΤΟΥΜΕΝΩΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΡΟΥΣ
> *Γ) ΕΠΑΝΕΞΕΤΑΣΗ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΟΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΥ ΑΠΟ 17-6-13 ΕΩΣ 15-9-13 ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ KAI ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΩΝ ΑΡΧΩΝ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΣΥΓΚΛΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΟΥ*


Συγνώμη αλλά τα δρομολόγια του ταχυπλόου έχουν ανοίξει και πουλάει εισιτήρια εδω και 2 μήνες χωρίς να έχει πάρει έγκριση απο το ΣΑΣ?????

----------


## sylver23

Εδώ για άλλα και άλλα δεν παίρνουν έγκριση πρώτα και πολλές φορές δικαιολογημένα (πχ ακινησίες κτλ που πρώτα γίνονται και μετά παίρνουν και έγκριση)

----------


## speedrunner

> Εδώ για άλλα και άλλα δεν παίρνουν έγκριση πρώτα και πολλές φορές δικαιολογημένα (πχ ακινησίες κτλ που πρώτα γίνονται και μετά παίρνουν και έγκριση)


¶λλο οι ακινησίες και άλλο το να πουλάει δρομολόγια χωρίς να έχει πάρει το ΟΚ!!!!!!!

----------


## manolisfissas

Το _SUPERJET  στον Πειραιά. Στης 4-12-2011.

_Superjet 4-12-2011.jpg_



_

----------


## speedrunner

Το ταχύπλοο έπρεπε να έχει ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια απο χθες, αλλα όπως βλέπουμε στο AIS βρίσκετε ακόμη στα ναυπηγεία του Σπανόπουλου, ενώ σήμερα βγήκαν απο το σύστημα όλα τα δρομολόγια μέχρι και την 1 Μαΐου, όπως φαίνεται εκτός του Sea Jet 2 ούτε και το Super Jet είναι έτοιμο, όχι βέβαια πως μας εκπλήσσει καθώς η Sea Jet μας έχει συνηθίσει σε κάτι τέτοια....

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο αφού έκανε σήμερα δοκιμαστικό, γύρισε στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου και πριν λίγο πέρασε ανάμεσα Ψυτάλλεια και Κυνόσουρα, άγνωστο για που.

----------


## speedrunner

Το ταχύπλοο πλέον βρίσκετε στην θέση του στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά έτοιμο για να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια, πρώτο δρομολόγιο την Πέμπτη στις 15:00 για Φολέγανδρο - Σαντορίνη. Καλή σεζόν!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Πρώτη άφιξη του ταχυπλόου στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου για το 2013
Καλή σεζόν!!!

----------


## SteliosK

> Πρώτη άφιξη του ταχυπλόου στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου για το 2013
> Καλή σεζόν!!!


Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες.Καλή σεζόν να έχει το μικρό!

----------


## GiannisV

Το ταχύπλοο γιατί προσεγγίζει Σύρο-Μύκονο?

----------


## speedrunner

> Το ταχύπλοο γιατί προσεγγίζει Σύρο-Μύκονο?


Γιατί έτσι είναι το δρομολόγιο του..... :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## rjjjh2004

Έχει κάποιος υπόψη στα πόσα μποφώρ απαγορεύεται ο πλους του;;;

----------


## speedrunner

8+ και ανάλογα με την διεύθυνση του ανέμου αυτό μεταβάλλεται!!!!

----------


## GiannisV

> Γιατί έτσι είναι το δρομολόγιο του.....


Ποιό ακριβώς είναι το δρομολόγιό του? Τι διάρκεια έχει?(π.χ Μάιο-Αύγουστο)
Στο επίσημο site της εταιρίας δεν έχουν αναρτηθεί δρομολόγια έχει μόνο τα πασχαλινά.

----------


## speedrunner

> Ποιό ακριβώς είναι το δρομολόγιό του? Τι διάρκεια έχει?(π.χ Μάιο-Αύγουστο)
> Στο επίσημο site της εταιρίας δεν έχουν αναρτηθεί δρομολόγια έχει μόνο τα πασχαλινά.


Τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου έχουν αναρτηθεί στο site της εταιρίας τουλάχιστον απο 21/01

----------


## GiannisV

> Τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου έχουν αναρτηθεί στο site της εταιρίας τουλάχιστον απο 21/01


Συγνώμη δικό μου λάθος δεν πρόσεξα τις υπόλοιπες σελίδες pdf...

----------


## manolisfissas

Το SUPERJET όταν άρχισε το δρομολογιο του. 


Superjet 20-05-2013 01.gif

----------


## capten4

Απο Δευτερα Ραφηνα...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τωρα αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό ;   ¶ραγε για ποιο λόγο γίνεται αυτή η αλλαγή;;*

----------


## speedrunner

> *Τωρα αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό ;   ¶ραγε για ποιο λόγο γίνεται αυτή η αλλαγή;;*


Απλά τα πράγματα, το Sea Jet 2 έχει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα και νυχτερινούς πλόες που χρειάζονται για τα νέα δρομολόγια απο 17/06

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPERJET πρωινη αναχωρηση το καλοκαιρι του 2009

SEA JETS (41).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  SuperJet εν πλω   11-8-2013

ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN9035.JPG_


_

----------


## DOMUS

Με βλάβη επιστρέφει το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας το επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό πλοίο Super Jet, με 304 επιβάτες. Το πλοίο είχε αποπλεύσει στις 17.30 το απόγευμα για το προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιό του. Στο λιμάνι θα επιθεωρηθεί από κλιμάκιο του ΥΕΝ και του νηογνώμονα που παρακολουθεί το πλοίο για να αξιολογηθεί η κατάστασή του και να αποφασιστεί αν είναι αξιόπλοο.
Πηγή 
Zougla.gr

----------


## karavofanatikos

Α ρε zougla με τα μαργαριτάρια σου!! Από που κι ως που οχηματαγωγό το superjet;;; Άραγε γνωρίζουμε πόσα οχήματα μετέφερε;; :Fat:

----------


## ffyiannis

να κάνω μια ερώτηση σαν άσχετος που είμαι?οι πετονιές που ρούφηξε το superjet ,τι δουλειά μπορεί να έχουν μέσα σε ένα λιμάνι?? :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## manoubras 33

Τον Μαιο που μας περασε στην Ερμουπολη, κανοντας αναποδα για την αναχωρηση.

DSCN7674.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Ανακοινώθηκαν και τα δρομολόγια του Super jet για το 2014, φέτος η sea jets επέλεξε να εξυπηρετεί την Αμοργό και το Κουφονήσι απο την Ραφήνα και όχι απο τον Πειραιά!!!

----------


## rafina-lines

Αυτό δείχνει πόση επιτυχία είχε φέτος το δρομολόγιο του FLYINGAT 4. Επομένως το επόμενο καλοκαίρι θα έχουμε δύο δρομολόγια καθημερινά για Κουφονήσι, Αμοργό!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## LOS

Βλέπουμε ότι η SeaJets κοντράρει και σε αυτή τη γραμμή την HSW. Μακάρι να υπάρχει αρκετός κόσμος και να δουλέψουν και τα 2 μια χαρά. Δε θα μπορούσαν άραγε μερικές μέρες της βδομάδας να προσεγγίζουν και κάποιο άλλο νησί των μικρών Κυκλάδων?

----------


## rafina-lines

> Δε θα μπορούσαν άραγε μερικές μέρες της βδομάδας να προσεγγίζουν και κάποιο άλλο νησί των μικρών Κυκλάδων?


Μπα, το Κουφονήσι διαφέρει ριζικά από τα υπόλοιπα τρία νησιά (Ηράκλεια, Σχοινούσα, Δονούσα). Είναι κοσμοπολίτικο και γνωστό σε αρκετό κόσμο. Ήδη με το που φτάνει κάποιος εκεί έχει την αίσθηση πως έφτασε στη Μύκονο ή στην Πάρο ας πούμε. Επιπλέον μαζεύει κι αρκετούς "σκαφάτους". Ακριβώς δίπλα στο λιμάνι έχει μια μαρίνα με πολλά γιωτ, κότερα και ιστιοπλοϊκά. Αστείο τώρα: Όταν πέρασα από κει πριν δυο χρόνια με το ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ, ένας επιβάτης εκεί δίπλα μου κατά την ώρα του ρεμέτζου, είπε στον άλλο παραπέρα: "Η μαρίνα Αλίμου είναι αυτή??" (!!!)   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

Το πρόβλημα που προκύπτει με τα δρομολόγια που έχει ανακοινώσει η Sea Jets είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει πλέον η σύνδεση της Μήλου και της Φολεγάνδρου με Αμοργό - Κουφονήσι - Μύκονο!!!!

----------


## plori

Όλο και ποιο αποκομμένες είναι η Δυτικές με τα υπόλοιπα νησιά.

----------


## SteliosK

To Superjet  κατά την άφιξη του στο μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 10/07/2012
DSC_0133.JPG

----------


## LOS

Εγώ δε λέω για καθημερινή σύνδεση με τις υπόλοιπες μικρές Κυκλάδες, απλά θα μπορούσε να προσεγγίζει πχ τη Σχοινούσα έστω μια φορά τη βδομάδα(μια φορά το SuperJet και μια το FC4). ¶λλωστε από τη Σχοινούσα υπήρχε και πέρυσι κάποια μικρή αντίδραση για το FC4( http://www.naxos-news.gr/?aid=28712 ). Αυτό που δε ξέρω είναι ότι ίσως μπορεί μετά το δρομολόγιο να υπερβαίνει τις επιτρεπόμενες ώρες για το πλήρωμα. Πάντως του χρόνου το καλοκαίρι και με τόσα δρομολόγια από Ραφήνα για Κουφονήσια και Αμοργό σιγουρα θα υπάρχει ακόμα μεγαλύτερη κίνηση στα νησιά. Ελπίζω οι τιμές της Seajets να είναι πιο νορμάλ γιατι φέτος το είχαν παρακάνει(πχ εισιτήριο Μύκονος-Κουφονήσι με το Sj2, 55Ευρώ)

----------


## thanos75

> Αυτό δείχνει πόση επιτυχία είχε φέτος το δρομολόγιο του FLYINGAT 4. Επομένως το επόμενο καλοκαίρι θα έχουμε δύο δρομολόγια καθημερινά για Κουφονήσι, Αμοργό!!!


Και επιπλέον 5 φορές την εβδομάδα απογευματινό δρομολόγιο από Ραφήνα για Σαντορίνη :Fat:   Πάντως συμφωνώ πως θα μπορούσε κάποιες φορές την εβδομάδα να έχει σύνδεση και με άλλα νησιά των μικρών Κυκλάδων και γιατί όχι και με τη Μήλο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το SEAJET 1  εν πλω τον Ιουλιο  του 1997 

_1997 Seajet.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

....και με τα αρχικα <εργοστασιακα> χρωματα που του πηγαιναν πολυ!

----------


## rafina-lines

Ανεβαίνει για Ραφήνα αυτή την ώρα το σκάφος με 36,6 κοντά στο Σούνιο αυτή τη στιγμή.  Καλή αρχή από αύριο!   :Smile:

----------


## express adonis

καλημερα παιδια...θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν τα superjet/seajet2 εχουν καμπινες πληρωματος κ τα τεχνικα τους χαρακτηριστικα αν ειναι ευκολο....

----------


## giorgos....

P5190143.jpg
Στη συννεφιασμένη Ραφήνα. 19-5-2014.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

JET ONE στην ναξο το 2002

scans386.jpg

----------


## express adonis

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΟ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ???

----------


## rafina-lines

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΟ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ???


Θα αντικαταστήσει αύριο το MASTERJET που με τη σειρά του θα αντικαταστήσει το MEGAJET λόγω βλάβης.  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## giorgos_249

> θα αντικαταστήσει το MEGAJET λόγω βλάβης.


*
Βλαβης - λεμε τώρα.....Αποριας αξιον παντως γιατι δεν παει απευθειας Ηρακλειο το superjet να αντικαταστησει το mega (τόοσο πολυ κόσμο έχει πια αυτό το megajet τετοια περίοδο - πιο πολυ απο 400 ατομα που παιρνει το σουπερ τζετ ;; ) και το masterjet να κανει κανονικα το δρομολογιο του, αλλα μπαίνουν στον κοπο να ακυρώσουν τα οχήματα που θα ταξιδέψουν με το master jet από Πειραια αλλά και να καψουν και επιπλέον πετρέλαια......
*

----------


## speedrunner

> *
> Βλαβης - λεμε τώρα.....Αποριας αξιον παντως γιατι δεν παει απευθειας Ηρακλειο το superjet να αντικαταστησει το mega (τόοσο πολυ κόσμο έχει πια αυτό το megajet τετοια περίοδο - πιο πολυ απο 400 ατομα που παιρνει το σουπερ τζετ ;; ) και το masterjet να κανει κανονικα το δρομολογιο του, αλλα μπαίνουν στον κοπο να ακυρώσουν τα οχήματα που θα ταξιδέψουν με το master jet από Πειραια αλλά και να καψουν και επιπλέον πετρέλαια......
> *


Το Mega Jet συχνά χτυπάει πρωτόκολλο και σήμερα έχει πάνω απο 650 όποτε μην σου πω ότι θα αφήσει και έξω το Master!!!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Το ταχύπλοο απο φέτος θα συνδέει το λιμάνι της Ανάφης με αυτό της Ραφήνας 2 φορές την εβδομάδα, ακόμη κάθε Δευτέρα θα συνδέει την Ραφήνα με την Φολέγανδρο με απευθείας δρομολόγιο!!!!

----------


## thanos75

> Το ταχύπλοο απο φέτος θα συνδέει το λιμάνι της Ανάφης με αυτό της Ραφήνας 2 φορές την εβδομάδα, ακόμη κάθε Δευτέρα θα συνδέει την Ραφήνα με την Φολέγανδρο με απευθείας δρομολόγιο!!!!


Και κάτι μου λέει ότι θα έχει και επιτυχία, δεδομένου και του τουριστικού ρεύματος της Φολέγανδρου τα τελευταία χρόνια, αλλά και της ελλιπής συγκοινωνιακής σύνδεσης της Ανάφης γενικότερα με τον Πειραιά. Επιπλέον, είναι καλό πιστεύω που υπάρχει η δυνατότητα μετάβασης σε περισσότερα νησιά από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας :Fat:  :Fat:  :Fat:

----------


## proussos

sun012.jpg

*superjet στις ακτογραμμές της Τήνου...*

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Το ταχύπλοο απο φέτος θα συνδέει το λιμάνι της Ανάφης με αυτό της Ραφήνας 2 φορές την εβδομάδα, ακόμη κάθε Δευτέρα θα συνδέει την Ραφήνα με την Φολέγανδρο με απευθείας δρομολόγιο!!!!


Περάστηκαν και επίσημα στο σύστημα κρατήσεων της εταιρείας. Συγκεκριμένα το Superjet τις Δευτέρες θα αναχωρεί στις 4 το πρωί από Ραφήνα μόνο για Φολέγανδρο, Σαντορίνη & Ανάφη! Πραγματικοί χρόνοι ρεκόρ με 2 ώρες και 25' για Φολέγανδρο και 4 ώρες για Ανάφη! Επίσης, το νησί των Αργοναυτών θα έχει και δεύτερο δρομολόγιο, όπως μας είχε ενημερώσει σωστά ο Γιώργος, κάθε Τετάρτη στις 15:45 από Ραφήνα, ενώ το ταχύπλοο το βράδυ θα διανυκτερεύει στην Ανάφη! 
Ας ελπίσουμε να καρποφορήσει η νέα αυτή σύνδεση, ενώ όποιος καταφέρει να είναι στη Ραφήνα τις Δευτέρες θα είναι ο απόλυτα κερδισμένος.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ SUPERJET   αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου 28-6-2014

_DSCN0021ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

Εδω Μυκονος!!...τελικα με αυτο το σκαφος το παιζεις κορωνα γραμματα αν θα φτασεις στον προορισμό σου την ωρα που θες...!!
Σημερα Σαββατο 5/7/2014,ειμαι με το εισιτηριο στο χερι με ωρα αναχωρησης 19.20 για Σαντορίνη...!!
Μποφώρια πολλα...!!
-Ρε παιδιά ,θα γίνει το δρομολόγιο με αυτον τον καιρο...??
-Βεβαίως Κυριε,ο καιρός πέφτει...!!
-Σίγουρα,...ή θα μείνουμε αμανάτι όλη νύχτα εδω χάμου ...??Αν δεν είναι σιγουρο να ανοίξω το εισιτήριο και να φύγω με το Aqua Spirit στις 18.35...
-....όταν μιλάμε,μιλάμε...!!
-Οκ..!!...πάω για καφε...
Ωρα 18.50,κατεβαίνω στο παλιο λιμάνι,βλέπω μια ψιλοαναστατωση μπροστα στο γκισε....!!Καμμιά 100στή άτομα.ξενοι επί το πλείστον...
-Τι εγινε ρε παιδια...??
-...δεν ειναι σίγουρο οτι θα γινει το δρομολόγιο....,λεει κάποιος...
-Γιατι...??...δεν ξεκινησε από Ραφήνα...??
-Ξεκίνησε,ειναι στην Τήνο,...αλλά δεν ξερουν αν θα συνεχίσει μετα τη Μυκονο....,λόγω καιρου...!!,,,στις 19.00 θα μας πούνε...!!
Στο βαθος το Aqua Spirit αναχωρει...!! :Mask: 
-@@@@###$$$$%%%% :Uncomfortableness: ,....διάφορα καντήλια τέλος πάντων...
Ωρα 19.00.....
-Τι θα γίνει θα φύγει...??
-Δεν ξερουμε Κυριε,...στις 19.15 θα ξερουμε....!!
-@@@&&&&****@@@ :Indecisiveness: 
Ωρα 19.15...
-Τι έγινε θα φύγουμε...??...
-Οχι,εχει κακοκαιρία και το σκαφος θα διανυχτερευσει εδω κ το πρωι ωρα 05.00 θα ανχωρησει για τους υπολοιπους προορισμούς...!!!
-....ξανά καντήλια...!!!...και τη διανυχτερευση ποιος θα μας την πληρώσει...???
-.......
50 ευρουλάκια σε μια πανσιόν της συμφοράς...!!...
Προς γνώσιν και συμμόρφωση....!!!
Καλό Καλοκαίρι...!!!

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Εδω Μυκονος!!...τελικα με αυτο το σκαφος το παιζεις κορωνα γραμματα αν θα φτασεις στον προορισμό σου την ωρα που θες...!!
> Σημερα Σαββατο 5/7/2014,ειμαι με το εισιτηριο στο χερι με ωρα αναχωρησης 19.20 για Σαντορίνη...!!
> Μποφώρια πολλα...!!
> -Ρε παιδιά ,θα γίνει το δρομολόγιο με αυτον τον καιρο...??
> -Βεβαίως Κυριε,ο καιρός πέφτει...!!
> -Σίγουρα,...ή θα μείνουμε αμανάτι όλη νύχτα εδω χάμου ...??Αν δεν είναι σιγουρο να ανοίξω το εισιτήριο και να φύγω με το Aqua Spirit στις 18.35...
> -....όταν μιλάμε,μιλάμε...!!
> -Οκ..!!...πάω για καφε...
> Ωρα 18.50,κατεβαίνω στο παλιο λιμάνι,βλέπω μια ψιλοαναστατωση μπροστα στο γκισε....!!Καμμιά 40αρια άτομα.ξενοι επί το πλείστον...
> ...


Αγαπητέ έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο.  Και εγώ θα τα είχα πάρει, και οποιοσδήποτε.  Ήμουν και εγώ στη Μύκονο το περασμένο ΣΚ.  Και τα εισιτήρια τα είχα κλείσει από καιρό, όπως φροντίζω πάντα να κάνω, εφόσον βέβαια αυτό είναι εφικτό, γιατί δεν είναι πάντα.  Η αποκλειστική μου προτίμηση είναι για τα συμβατικά καράβια, και είχα κανονίσει πήγαινε-έλα με το "Νήσος Μύκονος" (πέρυσι ήταν το "Νήσος Χίος" που έκανε το αντίστοιχο δρομολόγιο). Και όχι επειδή ζαλίζομαι. Άλλωστε, ως νησιώτες, και, μάλιστα, από το ίδιο μέρος, έχουμε φάει μπόλικες φουρτούνες και εικοσάωρες περιπέτειες από Αμοργό για Πειραιά, με πλοία...ξέρεις ποιά.....  
Παρά ταύτα, υπάρχουν άλλοι λόγοι που δεν επιλέγω ποτέ  ταξίδι με δελφίνια, καταμαράν, και πάσης φύσεως γρήγορα πλεούμενα αυτού του είδους. 


Πρώτον: Δεν μπορείς να βγεις σε εξωτερικό μέρος, και περιορίζεσαι στο κάθισμά σου, άντε και να σηκωθείς λίγο να πας στο μπαρ ή στο μαγαζάκι. Και, ΟΚ, εαν είσαι τυχερός και έχει "καλοσύνη", αυτό δεν είναι τόσο πρόβλημα. Λίγο να διαβάσεις κάτι, λίγο να μιλήσεις με κάποιον, λίγο να κοιμηθείς, περνά η ώρα και φτάνεις στον προορισμό σου. Έχεις και την ικανοποίηση ότι έφθασες και λίγο πιο γρήγορα από το "τσούκου τσούκου" καράβι.  Έλα, όμως, που, ως γνωστόν, ειδικά κατά τους μήνες Ιούλιο και Αύγουστο, στο Αιγαίο οι καλοσύνες είναι πολύ σπάνια υπόθεση.  Το καιρό που σου έκανε εσένα προχθές, τον είχε και το περασμένο τριήμερο.  Και το Sea Jet το έβλεπα πολύ καλά από το δωμάτιο του ξενοδοχείου μου.  Το έβλεπα πώς έφθανε και το έβλεπα πώς έφευγε! Και δεν θα ήθελα με τίποτε να ήμουν μέσα. Και δεν ζαλίζομαι.  Όμως, με τέτοιο καιρό και σε τέτοιο σκάφος, δυστυχώς, ζαλίζεται η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των επιβατών που δεν έχουν συνηθίσει τέτοιο "κτύπημα" το οποίο πιο πολύ θυμίζει συνδυασμό από το "ταψί", τη "μπαλαρίνα" και το "roller coaster"   του λούνα πάρκ, και, θεωρώ, πολύ λιγότερο παραπέμπει στα πιο ήπια και γλυκά "κουνήματα" ενός "Άη Γιώργη" και ενός "Μιαούλη".   Αποτέλεσμα; Τι να το κάνω που δεν ζαλίζομαι, όταν δίπλα μου μπροστά μου, πίσω μου και παράδίπλα μου υπάρχει κόσμος που υποφέρει και βασανίζεται, με ότι σημαίνει αυτό....  Και η ατμόσφαιρα δεν είναι υγιής.  Και δεν μπορείς να βγεις έξω. Και δεν μπορώ να προσποιηθώ ότι δεν συμβαίνει κάτι και είμαι ένας απλός ταξιδιώτης που απλά θέλει να φτάσει πιο γρήγορα στον προορισμό του...... Το έπαθα αυτό το 2009 με το "Δωδεκάνησος Εξπρες" από Καστελλόριζο -Ρόδο, μια διαδρομή δύο και κάτι ωρών, όπου, όμως, σχεδόν πάντα ο καιρός (...δεληβοριάς!) είναι κόντρα στην πλώρη!  Και δίπλα μου ήταν ένα παληκάρι πεσμένο κάτω!   Ας μην πω πιο πολλά...


Δεύτερον, ρισκάρεις την μη πραγματοποίηση του ταξιδιού, όπως σου συνέβη και εσένα. Και είναι γεγονός ότι το καλοκαίρι δεν τα κρατάνε εύκολα τα σκάφη, για ευνόητους λόγους.  Να, όμως, που έγινε! Και είσαι τυχερός, βέβαια, εαν  έφυγες σήμερα το  πρωί (ελπίζω να έφυγες) .  Η καθυστέρηση θα μπορούσε να ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερη.   


Τρίτον, υπάρχουν, φαίνεται, και κάποια θέματα ασφαλείας.  Πληροφορήθηκα ότι πριν από δύο ή τρία χρόνια σε κάποιο ταξίδι από Φολέγανδρο μάλλον με κάποιο από τα flying cats έσπασε τζάμι που δεν μπόρεσε να αντέξει τα κτυπήματα από τα κύματα! 


 Επομένως,  και για να μην γίνει αυτό που γράφω και ..διδακτορική διατριβή, η υπόθεση του "ταχύπλοου" δεν θεωρώ ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο.  Άλλωστε, σήμερα και τα συμβατικά πλοία έχουν γίνει τόσο γρήγορα, που η διαφορά από τα ταχύπλοα είναι αμελητέα.   Παράδειγμα: τεσσερισήμισυ ώρες έκανε την προπερασμένη Παρασκευή το "Νήσος Μύκονος" τη διαδρομή Πειραιάς - Μύκονος, ενώ με το "High Speed", θα ήταν  το πολύ τρία τέταρτα πιο σύντομα. Άξίζει το ρίσκο για τρία τέταρτα; Για εμένα, όχι.
Και στη δική σου περίπτωση, θα είχα σίγουρα εξ' αρχής προτιμήσει το "Aqua Spirit" (και ας είναι αργό και περνά από πολλά νησιά!), σε κάθε δε περίπτωση όταν φούσκωσε ο καιρός και είχες τη συνομιλία με τον υπάλληλο του πρακτορείου, από τον οποίο, βέβαια, δεν θα περίμενα οποιαδήποτε ειλικρίνεια.  Όσο για την εξέλιξη του καιρού, δηλ. εαν θα φούσκωνε ή εαν θα έπεφτε, πιο πολύ θα εμπιστευόμουν τη γνώμη ενός ψαρά τον οποίο και θα αναζητούσα στο παλιό λιμάνι, παρά την εκτίμηση του πράκτορα, ο οποίος θα μπορούσε να έχει και άλλους λόγους να λέει ότι θα πέσει ο καιρός...


'Οσο για τα πενήντα Ευρώ της απρόσμενης επιπλέον διαμονής σου στη Μύκονο, εγώ θα τα ζητούσα από την εταιρεία εγγράφως.


Εν πάση περιπτώσει, ότι έγινε έγινε, πιστέυω τουλάχιστον τώρα να ταξιδεύεις για τον προορισμό σου (εαν δεν έχεις ήδη φθάσει) χωρίς πολύ ....ταλαιπωρία, και ελπίζω η διαμονή σου στη Σαντορίνη να σε αποζημιώσει για την ταλαιπωρία που πέρασες και οι παραστάσεις που θα αποκομίσεις εκεί να σε κάνουν να ξεχάσεις τα προηγούμενα...          :Fat:

----------


## Amorgos66

...και η συνέχεια....
Κατά τις 5.15 το πρωι ξεκινήσαμε για Νάξο....
Μετά τη Ναξο εγώ ειχα την εντύπωση οτι τραβούσαμε για Κουφονήσι-Αμοργό-Σαντορίνη όπως ήταν το δρομολόγιο....,μεχρι που ακούω βαβούρα στο 
λογιστήριο....
Μία κοπελίτσα με προορισμό το νησί μου,την Αμοργό, ζητούσε τον λόγο από τον λογιστη και φώναζε ότι πλήρωσε 55 ευρώ(,,,!!!) Μύκονο-Αμοργό
για ταξίδι 2 ωρών συμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα,αλλα θα κάνει 5 ώρες γιατι άλλαξε η σειρά των λιμανιων προσεγγισης χωρίς καμμια ειδοποίηση...!!
Εκεί κατάλαβα ότι τραβάγαμε απο Ναξο για Σαντορίνη και μετα Αμοργό -Κουφονήσι...
Ο λογιστής προσπαθουσε να της εξηγήσει ότι ηταν απόφαση του Καπετάνιου,λόγω κακοκαιρίας....
-Ποια κακοκαιρία Κυριε...???...Βλέπετε εσείς να κουνάει καθόλου το σκάφος...??Μηπως το κανατε για να γλυτώσετε την διπλή προσέγγιση, που όμως ηταν
ετσι προγραμματισμένη...??Θέλω το μισο ναύλο πίσω γιατι με υποχρεώσατε σε διπλο χρόνο ταξιδίου κ χωρίς προειδοποίηση...
-Κοπέλλα μου,να απευθυνθείς στην εταιρία η οποία δε θέλει να αφήνει τους πελάτες της με παράπονα....(sic...!!!)
-Και σεις Κυριε τι κανετε εδω μέσα...??
-Εγω...???...τη δουλειά μου...!!!

Συμπέρασμα...???/....ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΗΜΑΡΧΟ....!!...ειναι να μην κόψεις το εισιτήριο....!!...τό κοψες...???...είσαι έρμαιο του καθε καραβοκύρη....

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SUPER JET 1 στις 09-09-2009 κάνοντας μανούβρα για να δέσει στη Σαντορίνη.

SUPER JET 1 02 09-09-2009.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος 22-06-14.P1010916.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

¶φιξη στον Αθηνιό.P1020961.jpgP1020962.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Άφιξη στον Πειραιά
17/10/2014

sk_0896.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Αναλυτικά τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου για το 2015.
Superjet.jpgSuperjet_001.jpgSuperjet_002.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Αναλυτικά τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου για το 2015...συνέχεια.
Superjet_003.jpgSuperjet_004.jpgSuperjet_005.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Αθηνιός 25-09-14 P1020959.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> Αθηνιός 25-09-14 P1020959.jpg


Yπέροχες φωτογραφίες σε όλα τα θέματα 
Σε ευχαριστούμε DeepBlue!

----------


## rjjjh2004

Και το Superjet θα κάνει Πέμπτη (30/4) στις 5 μ.μ., λόγω Πρωτομαγιάς, έκτακτο δρομολόγιο  για Μήλο - Φολέγανδρο - Σαντορίνη - Νιο... Και αυτή τη φορά θα  εξυπηρετήσει όσους θέλουν να εκμεταλλευθούν το τριήμερο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Για δοκιμαστικό έχει βγει το πλοίο και τώρα βρίσκεται Βόρεια της Αίγινας έχοντας πιάσει 38 μίλια.
Εδώ το SUPER JET φωτογραφημένο στις 14-04-2014 στο ναυπηγείο Άτλας (αν δεν κάνω λάθος).

SUPER JET 1 01 14-04-2014.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Ξανά δοκιμαστικό αυτή την ώρα για το πλοίο στον Σαρωνικό, έχοντας πιάσει την ταχύτητα των 38,8 Knots.
Αύριο το απόγευμα στις 17:00 ξεκινάει τα δρομολόγιά του για την σεζόν με έκτακτο λόγο της απεργίας για Μήλο - Φολέγανδρο - Σαντορίνη - Ίο.

----------


## giorgos....

Συνάντηση πρίν λίγο με φόντο την Ηρακλειά..
Super jet1.jpg Super jet2.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ας δουμε δυο φωτογραφιες απο τη σημερινη αφιξη του πλοιου στο μεγαλο λιμανι γυρο στις 7. Το πλοιο ειχε πολυ κοσμο απο τις Κυκλαδες και πολλους τουριστες !
DSC_2018.jpgDSC_2031.jpg

----------


## express adonis

βλεποντας σμρ τα δρομολογια του ταχυπλοου και κατι ωρες αναχωρησης απο ραφηνα 5 το ξημερωμα για ιο θηρα θελω να ρωτησω το πληρωμα που θα φερει σε περας τα δρομολογια ειναι ενα η εναλλασεται???ολο το καλοκαιρι παντως τα δρομολογια ειναι τερμα κουραστικα....

----------


## speedrunner

Εννοείτε ότι Super Jet και SeaJet 2 έχουν διπλά πληρώματα!!!!!

----------


## express adonis

καλησπερα στο φορουμ..τι καταναλωση εχει το σουπερτζετ το 24 ωρο γιατι το γεμιζει καθε μερα στην ραφηνα ενα βυτιοφορο...στην ραφηνα το φλαινγκ κατ στην διανυκτερευσηυ δεν δουλευει γεννητριες αλλα shorepower...ειναι πιο οικονομικο απο την χρηση γεννητριας??

----------


## express adonis

ξερει καποιος σε ποια ναυπηγεια κατασκευαστηκε??

----------


## noulos

> ...στην ραφηνα το φλαινγκ κατ στην διανυκτερευσηυ δεν δουλευει γεννητριες αλλα shorepower...ειναι πιο οικονομικο απο την χρηση γεννητριας??


Με δεδομένο ότι όταν δουλεύει η ηλεκτρομηχανή (γεννήτρια) καταναλώνει πετρέλαιο, λάδια (όσο μικρή ποσότητα και αν είναι) και γράφει και ώρες λειτουργείας που φέρνουν πιο κοντά το σερβις (overhauling),
τότε ΝΑΙ, λογικά είναι πολύ πιο συμφέρουσα η ηλεκτροδότηση από τον ντόκο.
Σκεφτείτε ότι στο Μαρμάρι η εταιρεία που έχει τα Evia Star και Panorama έχει πάρει άδεια και έχει φτιάξει δικό της υποσταθμό για να ηλεκτροδοτεί τα πλοία το βράδυ.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Δοκιμαστικό κατάπλου στη Σίκινο πραγματοποίησε χθες το Super Jet, όπου και διανυκτέρευσε! Εδώ στη σημερινή του πρωινή αναχώρηση απ' το facebook/sikinos!!!!

11406966_10153062999183731_7040126349769304794_n.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

> Δοκιμαστικό κατάπλου στη Σίκινο πραγματοποίησε χθες το Super Jet, όπου και διανυκτέρευσε! Εδώ στη σημερινή του πρωινή αναχώρηση απ' το facebook/sikinos!!!!
> 
> 11406966_10153062999183731_7040126349769304794_n.jpg


Δεν διανυκτέρευσε στην Σίκινο αλλα στην Ίο όπως κάθε βράδυ!!!!!

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος 23-06-15.P1030874.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Superjet    εν πλω εχοντας ροτα για Μυκονο 18-7-2015

_DSCN0238ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Superjet αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου 26-6-2015  

_DSCN9859ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Superjet
Σήμερα στο σύστημα

sk_0042.jpg
Για τον φίλο που ταξιδεύει!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε χειμερία νάρκη, στο ναυπηγείο ΑΤΛΑΣ του Περάματος.

IMG_0173.jpg
_Πέραμα - 19/11/2015_

----------


## seajets

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου παραθέσει μια φωτογραφία μετά το ατύχημα;(ψάχνω αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω καμία). Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## pantelis2009

Για δοκιμαστικό αυτή τη στιγμή στον Αργοσαρωνικό.

----------


## andria salamis

Και σήμερα δοκιμαστικό,και κατέπλευσε στον Πειραιά,
τελικά βόλτα παντελή χωρίς φωτο δεν γίνεται :Indecisiveness: 

P1030619.JPG P1030628.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι είναι ρε φίλε, απλά εγώ είμαι κουρασμένος. :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## andria salamis

> Έτσι είναι ρε φίλε, απλά εγώ είμαι κουρασμένος.


n

Το γνωρίζω φίλε μου,οι φωτογραφίες δεν μαζεύονται μέσα απο το σπίτι,οσοι τρέχουν ξερουν!
καλη ξεκούραση.

----------


## karavofanatikos

H SEA JETS σας ενημερώνει ότι από την προσεχή Πέμπτη 14/07 έως και την Δευτέρα 29/08 το “SuperJet” θα προσεγγίζει και την Σίκινο (Δευτέρα προς Πειραιά, Τρίτη από Πειραιά, Πέμπτη και Σάββατο από και προς Πειραιά), συνδέοντας την και με Ίο, Σαντορίνη, Φολέγανδρο, Μήλο, Σίφνο Σέριφο και Κίμωλο).

----------


## hayabusa

Drone video του πλοίου κατά την άφιξή του στον Πειραιά στις 8 Σεπτεμβρίου !  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Superjet έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο ¶τλας που έκανε την συντήρηση του και έχει βγει δοκιμαστικό στον Αργοσαρωνικό. Αυτή την ώρα ανατολικά από την Αίγινα με 22,5 μίλια. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## andria salamis

> Το Superjet έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο ¶τλας που έκανε την συντήρηση του και έχει βγει δοκιμαστικό στον Αργοσαρωνικό. Αυτή την ώρα ανατολικά από την Αίγινα με 22,5 μίλια. Καλή συνέχεια.


 το ειδα που επέστρεψε,στο ναυπηγείο παντελή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο έφυγε εχθές από τον Πειραιά και από σήμερα κάνει το δρομολόγιο Ραφήνα - Τήνο - Μύκονο - Πάρο - Νάξο.

----------


## rafina-lines

Για το υπόλοιπο του μήνα θα είναι κοντά μας και από 1 Ιουνίου θα σκατζάρει με το TERAJET και το PAROS JET.  :Smile:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εύγε στο πλήρωμα του Superjet που βοήθησε με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο, προσεγγίζοντας με τον μεσαίο του καταπέλτη τον καταπέλτη του λαβωμένου Blue Star Patmos στην είσοδο του λιμανιού της Ίου και παρέλαβε τους επιβάτες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεμένο μπροστά από το υπουργείο (και την πλώρη του SUPERRUNNER) στον Πειραιά βρίσκεται το καραβάκι από τις αρχές του μήνα.

IMG_0054.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 14/10/2017_

----------


## Amorgos66

...το σκαφος ξεκινα ,πρωτο απο ολα τα ταχυπλοα,απο αυριο 23/3  καθημερινα δρομολογια ωρα 07.00 για Τηνο,Μυκονο,Ναξο,Θηρα...

----------


## Amorgos66

Screenshot_2018-03-23-07-55-38.jpg
...πρωτο ταξιδι σημερα,τα βεηκε μπαστουνια(?)
με τον καιρο κ μετα απο 40' πλευση,εκανε
αναστροφη κ επεστρεφει Πειραια...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SUPER JET φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγο πάνω από το Blue Star Naxos.

SUPER-JET-01-08-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Superjet που είχε βγει στο ναυπηγείο ¶τλας για την συντήρηση του σήμερα καθελκύστηκε και παραμένει στο μόλο του ναυπηγείου. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Super Jet* αφού τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο ¶τλας, από τις 06/05 έχει έρθει στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου απ' όπου και η φωτογραφία, για τις υπόλοιπες εργασίες του. Καλή συνέχεια.

SUPER-JET-2-18-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Super Jet έφυγε εχθές από το ναυπηγείο Κόρου, πήγε Κάρυστο (δεν ξέρω γιατί?) και τώρα είναι στη Μήλο. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πληροφορία που μου ήρθε στο fb λέει ......Μάλλον  θα υπάρξει  κάποια  μελλοντική  δρομολογιση...  Να δούμε αν βγει αληθινή.

----------


## express adonis

Σουπερ και σι τζετ κανουν εναλλαξ ενδοκυκλαδικα???

----------


## ancd

Υπάρχει κάποια ανακοίνωση ή ξέρει κάποιος γιατί το ταχύπλοο βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα? Έκτακτες εργασίες εκτός νερού ή μας λέει καλό χειμώνα νωρίς? Pantelis2009 περιμένουμε απάντησης από το Πέραμα!

----------


## Amorgos66

> Υπάρχει κάποια ανακοίνωση ή ξέρει κάποιος γιατί το ταχύπλοο βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα? Έκτακτες εργασίες εκτός νερού ή μας λέει καλό χειμώνα νωρίς? Pantelis2009 περιμένουμε απάντησης από το Πέραμα!


...βλάβη από χτες...
https://www.epoli.gr/mixaniki-blabi-...-a-111145.html

----------


## pantelis2009

Μάλλον το επισκεύασαν στο ναυπηγείο ¶τλας που είχε βγει και σε λίγο θα κάνει δοκιμαστικό.

----------


## ancd

> ...βλάβη από χτες...
> https://www.epoli.gr/mixaniki-blabi-...-a-111145.html





> Μάλλον το επισκεύασαν στο ναυπηγείο ¶τλας που είχε βγει και σε λίγο θα κάνει δοκιμαστικό.


Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση. 85% πληρότητα για το πλοίο όπως λέει το άρθρο! Πολύ καλή για αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου. Ίσως οι τελευταίοι εκδρομής του καλοκαιριού.

----------


## Amorgos66

...και ενώ ως προχτές στο σύστημα κράτησης εμφανιζόταν το Seajet2 ,στο δρομολόγιο Τήνο,Μύκονο,
Νάξο , Θήρα από 14/3,...ξαφνικά εμφανίστηκε το
Superjet...
Ε,καλά το ίδιο είναι...
Ξεκίνησε λοιπόν...
Καλή Χρονιά...!!

----------


## thanos75

Μέσα στην εβδομάδα κατά πως φαίνεται αναμένεται το Superjet να εκτελέσει ένα δρομολόγιο από Καστελόριζο προς Ραφήνα (με στάσεις σε Ρόδο, Σύμη, και Κω) και ένα δρομολόγιο από Ραφήνα προς Λέρο-Κάλυμνο-Κω και επιστροφή απευθείας Ραφήνα, για την αποσυμφόρηση των νησιών της Δωδεκανήσου από πρόσφυγες και μετανάστες και μεταφορά τους στην ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα (έπειτα από σχετική σύμβαση του Υπουργείου Μετανάστευσης και της Seajets).  Ενδιαφέρον πάντως είναι ότι ορίζεται ως λιμάνι μεταφοράς τους η Ραφήνα.  Και ακόμα πιο ενδιαφέρον έχει το να δούμε το που θα τους πάει μετά το υπουργείο και με ποιόν ακριβώς τρόπο (εάν συνυπολογίσουμε και τη λαίλαπα του κορονοιου).  Πάντως η Σύμη και το Καστελόριζο έχουν σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή, και οι δήμαρχοί τους εκπέμπουν κραυγή αγωνίας, λόγω του μικρού τους μεγέθους, της λαίλαπας του κορονοιού, και της μη ύπαρξης δομών στα νησιά αυτά.  Προβλήματα υπερσυγκέντρωσης υπάρχουν και στα χοτσποτ της Κω και της Λέρου.

Κάτι παρόμοιο αναμένεται να κάνει και το Aqua Blue προς τα νησιά του ανατολικού Αιγαίου

----------


## thanos75

Ήδη σύμφωνα με το marinetraffic πλησιάζει στο Καστελόριζο.  Εντύπωση πάντως μου κάνει το γεγονός ότι επιλέχθηκε το συγκεκριμένο ταχύπλοο να διασχίσει όλο το Αιγαίο από τον Πειραιά μέχρι το Καστελόριζο προκειμένου να γίνει η μεταφορά των προσφύγων και όχι κάποιο άλλο πιο στιβαρό.  Με 200-300 άτομα στοιβαγμένα σε ένα ταχύπλοο χωρίς ανοιχτούς χώρους, μου κάνει για το απόλυτο hot party του κορονοιου :Sneakiness:

----------


## thanos75

https://rpn.gr/aytomato-proschedstis...se-sti-rafina/
Φωτός από την άφιξη του ταχυπλοου τα ξημερώματα στη Ραφήνα. Το μεσημέρι θα φύγει για Λερο-Καλυμνο-Κω (2ο δρομολόγιο για πρόσφυγες)

----------


## manoubras 33

Aπογευματινη άφιξη στην Ερμούπολη πριν λίγες μερες.

100_1421.JPG

----------


## Amorgos66

...μπήκε στην άγονη από Σύρο στη θέση του Caldera Vista,αποσύρθηκε στις 30/10 και από τότε ούτε φωνή ,ούτε ακρόαση....
Ουδείς ασχολείται με το θέμα....

----------

